# My love bug Bella has cancer



## OutWest

We don't know what kind yet. The test results came back and my vet called me to say it's probably lymphoma but could be a form of leukemia. He's referred Bella to Oncology at UC Davis. They have a backlog of cases so an appointment may not happen for a couple weeks. 

I haven't really processed it yet. She really seems so good--lively, happy and playful. Her appetite is good, etc. I'm hoping this means we caught it early. 

Meanwhile her brother has come down with an awful ear infection. DD and I went to Vegas for small trip. While we were gone he got it. He's pretty unhappy, so he goes to the vet tomorrow. When it rains, it pours. 

My poor sweet Bella. She's so young--only four years plus a few months. I hope she can beat this.


----------



## love never dies

praying and thinking of you guys.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Diagnosis really knocks you for a loop, doesn't it?! You know life will never be the same. Best wishes for you and Bella.


----------



## Doug

Oh Bella girl, we hope that the road to recovery is straight forward for you, may you be lead to the right healers at the right time. Youth and a whole lot of prayers are on your side!


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh god, this is awful. Way too young for cancer. No wonder you are finding it hard to process. Hoping that this can be fixed. Sending good and positive thoughts.


----------



## SunnynSey

I'm so sorry, what a difficult time this must be, hopefully like you said this was caught early and can be turned around. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear. Take care.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and Bella.


----------



## Pammie

That is all kinds of wrong. :no: I am so sorry. 
More positive vibes coming your way from me!


----------



## swishywagga

Kathleen I'm so very to hear this, my thoughts and prayers are flying over to you all right now.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts & prayers


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. Sending many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rabernet

I am so sorry to read this diagnosis this morning, I was so hoping that you would have received better news. My thoughts and prayers are with you, Bella and your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry. Fingers crossed for you and Bella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm really sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and Bella, sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## MaureenM

I'm so sorry, sending many good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldy1

The prelim diagnosis can change. Stay positive! UC Davis is top notch and there is so much they can do. Bella is young and therefore strong also.

Push to get in as soon as you can. Call everyday checking for cancellations. My vet's prelim diagnosis of Chance's tumor was mast cell. She referred us to a specialist. Biopsy revealed a much less aggressive form of cancer. He had the surgery in September. So even though it was cancer, it turned out well.

I am saying prayers for Bella.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry! Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

I am so sad to read this. :-( Prayers.


----------



## Jamm

Im so sorry.


----------



## nolefan

Hey, I'm so sorry for your worry and heartache. Please know you have a lot of people pulling for Bella and hoping this goes as well as possible. Please keep us posted - thinking about you.....


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Healthy thoughts and good wishes being sent to you! Agnes


----------



## Sweet Girl

This is so sad. She is so young. I hope catching it early will help any treatments she will receive. Maybe if you call UC Davis every day or two to, they might have a cancellation and fit you in sooner? Sending you so many positive thoughts. I'm so sorry.


----------



## wdadswell

Thinking of you as well-positive thoughts and prayers for you and Bella


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry, I was really hoping for good news for you and Bella. Sending thoughts your way.


----------



## jennretz

Hugs to you and Bella. So sorry for this diagnosis. 4 is way too young...


----------



## Ginams

I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts to you and your girl as you start this journey.


----------



## kwhit

Oh, no...I'm so sorry.  

If you need anything at all, please let me know. My daughter goes to UC Davis, so I go there often. I'm retired now, so I can help at anytime or with anything you might need. 

Again, I'm so sorry...


----------



## TheZ's

So very sorry to see the news. Good that you have UC Davis for her care.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry.....


----------



## kwhit

Just saw this on Facebook:

Far-reaching Benefits from Canine Cancer Research | Tufts Now


----------



## ceegee

That's way too young for this. I'm sorry. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## quilter

I was hoping for better news. She is so young. She and Casper are just about the same age, and I always think that in spite of the numbers for goldens, that he's too young and I don't have to worry.

So glad you are near UCD. It's a great school. I'm from Davis, attended high school and then college in Davis.


----------



## Cpc1972

So sorry. Best wishes for Bella.


----------



## fostermom

Good thoughts being sent to you and Bella!


----------



## PrincessDi

So sorry that you're going thru this with Bella. It is so terrifying when the word cancer and your beloved golden's name are in the same sentence. Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers that the treatment allows you to enjoy Bella for many years to come.


----------



## bixx

sending out positive vibes! big hugs from the netherlands..


----------



## rooroch

So sorry to hear this and hope that you can get an earlier appointment. Grit is just 4 and I cannot imagine him being ill at such a young age. Keep strong.


----------



## OutWest

Thank you all. Your kind words mean a lot. 

I have a question for those unlucky enough to have personal experience in this area. What would you start doing right now if you were in my shoes? She's on a very good grain-free food but I'm willing to switch her to raw or whatever would help her fight this. Her weight is good right now but I'm thinking of giving her extra food. I would think the drugs will hurt her appetite and maybe a couple extra pounds right now wouldn't be so bad?


----------



## goldy1

OutWest said:


> Thank you all. Your kind words mean a lot.
> 
> I have a question for those unlucky enough to have personal experience in this area. What would you start doing right now if you were in my shoes? She's on a very good grain-free food but I'm willing to switch her to raw or whatever would help her fight this. Her weight is good right now but I'm thinking of giving her extra food. I would think the drugs will hurt her appetite and maybe a couple extra pounds right now wouldn't be so bad?


My friend used this for her Lab who battled cancer and her Lab was amazing. 

*http://www.rxvitamins.com/Resources/Onco Support TR - 2012.pdf

Robot Check*


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so sorry. Bella is young and strong and I pray she will beat this.


----------



## KiwiD

So very sorry. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for Bella.


----------



## OutWest

I spoke with receptionist in oncology to stress that my calendar is at their disposal and I can be there on two hours' notice. I expressed my concern about waiting until the 20th and we agreed I could get some of needed lab work done ahead of time. I spoke with my vet and he's going to see how we can accomplish that. Then, when we go on the 20th, the doctor can decide on a treatment plan and begin right away. :crossfing


----------



## KKaren

Oh it breaks my heart to read this. I'm so very sorry. She's young and strong, and eating well, so I too pray that with help from folks at UC Davis, you will beat this.


----------



## goldy1

OutWest said:


> I spoke with receptionist in oncology to stress that my calendar is at their disposal and I can be there on two hours' notice. I expressed my concern about waiting until the 20th and we agreed I could get some of needed lab work done ahead of time. I spoke with my vet and he's going to see how we can accomplish that. Then, when we go on the 20th, the doctor can decide on a treatment plan and begin right away. :crossfing


This is good news. Will expedite the process. It pays to be persistent!


----------



## JMME

I'm so sorry to read this! I think it's a great idea to be proactive about doing all the lab work ahead of time and lucky to have an appointment at such a great school. We are thinking about you guys and praying for you!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh no. I'm so sorry to read you're going through this with Bella. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## lgnutah

We never expect this to happen to our golden, even when we hear of it happening to so many others.


----------



## OutWest

I followed up with my local vet today (Friday). He was going to try to get Bella's test work done by the general medicine department since they are usually less busy than oncology. He wasn't there so I left a message. 

It's so frustrating. I worked in (human) healthcare for years so I know doctors can have packed schedules. I know they are good people who work really hard. But I feel such URGENCY. She's sick, probably very sick, and I feel like firemen should be running around trying to save her. But everyone is all about schedules and waiting weeks to be seen. 

I'm sorry to unload on you all. These doctors and their staff deal with sick patients every day and mine is, candidly, no more important than others. Except to me. 

It's late here so I'm going to bed. I'll feel better in the morning.


----------



## OutWest

For fun, here is a picture my two. My daughter was out and I was watching TV. I looked down and Bella was next to me on the couch with her head on her "baby" and Tucker was snoozing by my feet. You can see Bella's new collar (for Christmas).


----------



## Harleysmum

That is a lovely photo which says a lot even though you can't see a lot LOL. My Harley also likes to rest his head on a "sleepy" toy. I understand your urgency. You will feel much better once you feel you are doing something. In many ways this is the worst time.


----------



## swishywagga

Such a cute photo of beautiful Bella, prayers and positive thoughts continuing to come your way!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing vibes your way for Bella..


----------



## goldy1

OutWest said:


> I followed up with my local vet today (Friday)....
> 
> But I feel such URGENCY. She's sick, probably very sick, and I feel like firemen should be running around trying to save her. But everyone is all about schedules and waiting weeks to be seen. ...
> 
> .


I SOOO understand this feeling. Chance has had several serious health issues - all of which involved some necessary "waiting" and the waiting is the worst.
When we were actively involved taking him to/from appointments dealing with surgeries and recoveries, you are so busy but at least you feel you are moving toward the goal (complete recovery). 
Getting the tests now is going to help a lot.

Once the test results from your vet are in, you can call UC Davis to be sure they were received there. I love how you told them that with 2 hours notice, you can be there. That is exactly the tone that would work if they do get a cancellation. And you can make your pitch again.

You know from working in the human healthcare system, if there is a cancellation and a call comes in from a person requesting an appointment whenever the doctor can see them, they will likely get in. It's being in the right place at the right time - sometimes.

Call each day to check if has had a cancellation in the doctor's schedule. You can ask also is there anything else you can be doing pre-examination. 

With Chance's latest mast cell medical scare, I felt like every minute that he wasn't being treated (during the waiting for tests/biopsies/etc phase) this thing was taking over his body. It wasn't. It's just that I was so desperate to get things moving. Turned out fine. Wasn't mast cell but was a less aggressive cancer and tumor was removed. But it was WEEKS from his initial exam with primary care vet until the tumor was removed.

Also, when Chance had to have open heart surgery in Colorado (we live in NY), it was Feb 22. 2005 (terminal diagnosis without surgery) until April 19, 2006 (open-heart surgery day). The waiting was awful yet we felt hopeful because we had a diagnosis and a goal.

Have you been able to speak to your vet about supplements like Onco Support or the like? We have used Thorne Research Immugen for Chance but it's not specific to cancer; it worked very well for immune system support.


----------



## Sweet Girl

OutWest said:


> ... I feel such URGENCY. She's sick, probably very sick, and I feel like firemen should be running around trying to save her. But everyone is all about schedules and waiting weeks to be seen.
> 
> I'm sorry to unload on you all. These doctors and their staff deal with sick patients every day and mine is, candidly, no more important than others. Except to me.


 I'm so sorry to hear this. It makes a difficult situation feel worse. Are there any alternatives to UC Davis? Are there other vet oncologists in your area? I wouldn't want to wait either.


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. It makes a difficult situation feel worse. Are there any alternatives to UC Davis? Are there other vet oncologists in your area? I wouldn't want to wait either.


There are and the appointment booker at UCD offered to send me to one of them. However my regular vet really wants Bella seen at UCD. He knows all the other doctors and facilities and feels the services and depth of knowledge at UCD is much greater.


----------



## OutWest

goldy1 said:


> I SOOO understand this feeling. Chance has had several serious health issues - all of which involved some necessary "waiting" and the waiting is the worst.
> When we were actively involved taking him to/from appointments dealing with surgeries and recoveries, you are so busy but at least you feel you are moving toward the goal (complete recovery).
> Getting the tests now is going to help a lot.
> 
> Once the test results from your vet are in, you can call UC Davis to be sure they were received there. I love how you told them that with 2 hours notice, you can be there. That is exactly the tone that would work if they do get a cancellation. And you can make your pitch again.
> 
> You know from working in the human healthcare system, if there is a cancellation and a call comes in from a person requesting an appointment whenever the doctor can see them, they will likely get in. It's being in the right place at the right time - sometimes.
> 
> Call each day to check if has had a cancellation in the doctor's schedule. You can ask also is there anything else you can be doing pre-examination.
> 
> With Chance's latest mast cell medical scare, I felt like every minute that he wasn't being treated (during the waiting for tests/biopsies/etc phase) this thing was taking over his body. It wasn't. It's just that I was so desperate to get things moving. Turned out fine. Wasn't mast cell but was a less aggressive cancer and tumor was removed. But it was WEEKS from his initial exam with primary care vet until the tumor was removed.
> 
> Also, when Chance had to have open heart surgery in Colorado (we live in NY), it was Feb 22. 2005 (terminal diagnosis without surgery) until April 19, 2006 (open-heart surgery day). The waiting was awful yet we felt hopeful because we had a diagnosis and a goal.
> 
> Have you been able to speak to your vet about supplements like Onco Support or the like? We have used Thorne Research Immugen for Chance but it's not specific to cancer; it worked very well for immune system support.


I haven't had a chance to talk to him about supplements. I was going to just go ahead and find one and start giving it to her. I guess I should wait till Monday and talk to him before ordering.


----------



## jennretz

Just thinking of you and Bella and sending support...


----------



## Garou

Sorry, I just saw this post! I see that you have plenty of great vet support. I'm sure the vets at Davis will be able to help Bella. All the best to you and your family!


----------



## brianne

I felt sick to my stomach when I read this. I'm so sorry for what you and Bella are going through. I know I would be frantic to get help as soon as possible, as you are. Patience is difficult when someone you love is ill.

It sounds as though UC Davis is the most knowledgeable place for Bella to get the best care.

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you all. Fingers crossed for a cancellation...


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, just found your thread, I am so very sorry for the terrible diagnosis of cancer for your Bella. 
Wishing her all the best and that she can beat this!


----------



## OutWest

*Good news and bad news*

Good news!
UC Davis is getting us in the door a whole week early, this Wednesday morning. The appointment booker called Sunday evening to let me know. I think he called from home. :--heart:
Also, Bella's appetite remains excellent and she was playing with Tucker and chasing the ball in the yard yesterday. :banana:

Bad news
The glands in her neck are getting larger. One is terribly swollen. Sigh. 

But I will dwell on the good stuff since I can't do anything about the bad for the moment.


----------



## Tennyson

That's real good news..........real good.
You're a hellova pup mama.


----------



## Harleysmum

Great to know that you have an appointment scheduled and that she is still her happy self.


----------



## 3 goldens

Just now seeing this. I am so very sorry. Praying for good results with treatments once they are really started.


----------



## Pilgrim123

You must be relieved to have that earlier appointment. Good luck on Wednesday.


----------



## kwhit

I'm so happy to hear that Bella has an earlier appointment! I'll be sending a ton of good thoughts for you and Bella, especially on Wednesday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so glad you are getting in this week. You will feel much better once you see the oncologist and decide on a treatment path. Good thoughts to you both.


----------



## DJdogman

I'm so very sorry to hear your poor girl is sick, she is so so young. Well done on your perseverance to get her seen quicker, you would go crazy waiting another week to have her checked out! Hopefully her youth will be with her and she will be able to get through this!


----------



## goldy1

A week earlier is fantastic!!! Plus the good news about Bella's appetite and playfulness. The stars are aligning . . .
Prayers and good thoughts coming from NY for Bella !!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I just now saw your post, I will be thinking about Bella and hoping for the best positive outcome.


----------



## OutWest

Well I'm all on pins and needles about the appointment tomorrow. Although I'm very glad to have the earlier time slot, I've been in a state of dread all day. I guess I'm worried I'll get really terrible news tomorrow. In an effort to not "borrow trouble" as the saying goes, I'm going to sleep. Both dogs already are asleep in their lovely in the moment, carefree way. :


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers and positive thoughts over for your vets appointment today!


----------



## rooroch

Good luck with your appointment today. So glad you were able to get in a week early. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## wdadswell

Me too-thinking of you and the best possible outcome!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> For fun, here is a picture my two. My daughter was out and I was watching TV. I looked down and Bella was next to me on the couch with her head on her "baby" and Tucker was snoozing by my feet. You can see Bella's new collar (for Christmas).


Love the picture of Bella and Tucker.
Praying for her and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and Bella today.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you today and hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Thinking about you and Bella.


----------



## kwhit

Thinking about Bella and you this morning. She's in great hands at Davis.


----------



## Brave

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## KKaren

Sending you positive thoughts and hugs.


----------



## Goldendancer

You need to find a real holistic veterinarian asap. 

No more vaccines as this is probably the cause of the cancer.

Your dog is sick so don't let any veterinarian lie and sell your dog more vaccines to help the cancer grow faster.

Time to learn holistic care now and your Golden love may survive and thrive.


----------



## rabernet

I'm thinking of you and sweet Bella!


----------



## Tennyson

Goldendancer said:


> You need to find a real holistic veterinarian asap.
> 
> No more vaccines as this is probably the cause of the cancer.
> 
> Your dog is sick so don't let any veterinarian lie and sell your dog more vaccines to help the cancer grow faster.
> 
> Time to learn holistic care now and your Golden love may survive and thrive.


Will you just knock this crap off!


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

Sending you and Bella hugs and kisses.


----------



## PatJ

We're so sorry to hear about Bella. UCD is one of the best vet centers in the country so you will be well taken care of. My husband is battling advanced cancer and we've discovered that the "squeaky wheel" really does get attention so don't be afraid to push when you need to (but do it with a smile). You will be surprised at how much folks who work in the field will bend over backwards to make your life easier. Hugs to you, DD, Bella and Tucker.


----------



## GoldWind Golden's

Oh that's so hard to go through. Hopes with prayers for you and Bella


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you and sending more positive thoughts for you and Bella....


----------



## goldy1

Thinking of you and Bella all day. Positive thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending positive thoughts


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Praying for Bella and you.


----------



## OutWest

Came to give an update on my Bella Bear, aka Love Bug Bella.  We had a good (if you can call it that!) consult at UC Davis yesterday. The oncologist and student vet were both wonderful with Bella (and me). She had a very long day of being poked, jabbed, X-rays, etc., and a long drive to and from the medical center. We will know later if she has B-cell or T-cell lymphoma but they began treatment yesterday. I guess the type doesn't affect the treatment. A big concern for me is, oddly, that she feels and acts healthy. I could see confusion in her eyes last night because she had no idea we were helping her. She just thought she was being put through medical torture...with my consent.  When a dog is hurting they welcome the aid, I believe. At any rate she was exhausted when we got home, twelve hours after leaving. She had a lot of trouble settling and was very anxious. I finally got her to sleep on my bed at 11, leaning up against my leg. She barely moved all night, and woke up at 11 am a short while ago. So that's my update...I'm hoping there is a size reduction in her glands next Wednesday when we go back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the update, continued prayers for you and sweet Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Goldendancer said:


> You need to find a real holistic veterinarian asap.
> 
> No more vaccines as this is probably the cause of the cancer.
> 
> Your dog is sick so don't let any veterinarian lie and sell your dog more vaccines to help the cancer grow faster.
> 
> Time to learn holistic care now and your Golden love may survive and thrive.


Please stay out of my thread. Thank you.


----------



## Harleysmum

You must be exhausted after such a huge and emotional day. Thanks for the update. So glad that treatment has begun and that you are happy with your medical team.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

Oh I am so sorry. Send prayers for you and your fur babies


----------



## Pammie

Such an tough day the two of you had! I am glad it is behind you now and it was a 'good' consult. Continued positivity and support from Bryley and I to you and Bella!


----------



## Pilgrim123

No wonder she was exhausted after such a long consult! May I ask what treatment they started her on? Best wishes for continuing good visits for both of you.


----------



## Garou

Thank you for the update, and all good thoughts and wishes to Bella and your family! Paws crossed for a speedy remission and recovery. I kept a blog during Chaucer's treatment and cancer battle; PM me if this is something that would be helpful to read, and I'll send you the link.


----------



## jennretz

Continued good thoughts being sent your way!


----------



## Ginams

Thinking of you and your girl and sending only positive thoughts your way. She has quite an amazing cheering section that is rooting for her!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Poor Bella, all this is exhausting, but that fact that she is not symptomatic is, in my opinion, a very good sign. 
Continued good thoughts to you and Bella.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Came to give an update on my Bella Bear, aka Love Bug Bella.  We had a good (if you can call it that!) consult at UC Davis yesterday. The oncologist and student vet were both wonderful with Bella (and me). She had a very long day of being poked, jabbed, X-rays, etc., and a long drive to and from the medical center. We will know later if she has B-cell or T-cell lymphoma but they began treatment yesterday. I guess the type doesn't affect the treatment. A big concern for me is, oddly, that she feels and acts healthy. I could see confusion in her eyes last night because she had no idea we were helping her. She just thought she was being put through medical torture...with my consent.  When a dog is hurting they welcome the aid, I believe. At any rate she was exhausted when we got home, twelve hours after leaving. She had a lot of trouble settling and was very anxious. I finally got her to sleep on my bed at 11, leaning up against my leg. She barely moved all night, and woke up at 11 am a short while ago. So that's my update...I'm hoping there is a size reduction in her glands next Wednesday when we go back.


Thanks for the update. Praying for a good outcome for Bella.


----------



## Kate&Jimmy

Sorry to hear this  My thoughts are with you


----------



## OutWest

Pilgrim123 said:


> No wonder she was exhausted after such a long consult! May I ask what treatment they started her on? Best wishes for continuing good visits for both of you.


She's on the CHOP protocol. Vincristine administered yesterday, prednisone being given at home daily. In four weeks, we will see if that has helped or not. :crossfing


----------



## OutWest

Garou said:


> Thank you for the update, and all good thoughts and wishes to Bella and your family! Paws crossed for a speedy remission and recovery. I kept a blog during Chaucer's treatment and cancer battle; PM me if this is something that would be helpful to read, and I'll send you the link.


Please do PM me the link. I'd love to check it out.


----------



## OutWest

Ginams said:


> Thinking of you and your girl and sending only positive thoughts your way. She has quite an amazing cheering section that is rooting for her!


Thank you. GRF really is a terrific cheering section!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just adding my thoughts and prayers to those of so many that the treatment works for beautiful Bella. It's such a scary path to walk with one that you hold so dear! I completely understand. We're walking it now as well. It's not fair that cancer razes such havoc on our goldens!


----------



## goldy1

Even though it's a tough road both emotionally and physically, you have started on it and can be assured that Bella is getting state of the art treatment and care at UC Davis. She will beat it. 

Thanks for the update. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and Bella.


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update. What a long day you and Bella had. Positive thoughts!!! Bella does have cheerleaders here for her!!


----------



## OutWest

Amazingly, today Bella's neck lymph nodes have gone back to normal. I know it doesn't mean the cancer has gone away. It's really a testament to the power of the prednisone. But it makes me feel good that she seems to be responding to the treatment. I guess we'll see what the doctor has to say next Wednesday. 

She's farting a lot :yuck::bowl: so I suspect some digestive upset is on the horizon. 

This is her just now, sitting next to me on the couch. Her tail started beating when I said her name. :


----------



## Harleysmum

She is such a young dog. That has to be in her favour. Great news about the lymph nodes.


----------



## jennretz

You're a good mama!


----------



## Jamm

Hugs to you guys. I hope its B cell for your sake.


----------



## goldy1

Oh - what positive news! Just to see improvement within 24 hours is such a good sign. Such a happy girl. Go Bella!


----------



## rooroch

Great that she is responding so quickly to treatment. Hoping that the test results come back with something that you can treat easily. I know nothing about cancer treatments but it seems you have been to the best place. Big hugs to you and Bella from a freezing, snowy Normandy.


----------



## brianne

Thinking of you and your sweet Bella and sending positive thoughts. Yes, Bella has a huge cheering section on GRF! Go Bella!!!:--heart:


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Amazingly, today Bella's neck lymph nodes have gone back to normal. I know it doesn't mean the cancer has gone away. It's really a testament to the power of the prednisone. But it makes me feel good that she seems to be responding to the treatment. I guess we'll see what the doctor has to say next Wednesday.
> 
> She's farting a lot :yuck::bowl: so I suspect some digestive upset is on the horizon.
> 
> This is her just now, sitting next to me on the couch. Her tail started beating when I said her name. :


Happy to hear this.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the good news. Sending many good thoughts.


----------



## kwhit

OutWest said:


> Amazingly, today Bella's neck lymph nodes have gone back to normal. I know it doesn't mean the cancer has gone away. It's really a testament to the power of the prednisone. But it makes me feel good that she seems to be responding to the treatment.


YAY!!! :dblthumb2

Go Bella, Go Bella!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm glad she is responding to the treatment. Hopefully she will go into a super long remission. I hope you have a long, long time with her. She is so young, and strong. Wishing you and her the absolute best.


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad to read your update, positive thoughts and prayers continuing for your precious girl. Off topic I notice from your signature that your daughter is now twenty, how the time flies, I hope she is doing well!.


----------



## goldensmum

Sending many positive thoughts and good wishes for Bella and keeping everything crossed for her


----------



## PrincessDi

That's awesome news!


----------



## KKaren

OutWest said:


> Amazingly, today Bella's neck lymph nodes have gone back to normal....
> This is her just now, sitting next to me on the couch. Her tail started beating when I said her name. :


Sweet girl, love the picture. I'm glad to read her tail is wagging and that the start of Bella's treatment has had some good changes. Stay strong


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Hugs to you guys. I hope its B cell for your sake.


I hope so, too. Hugs to you and handsome Joey.


----------



## OutWest

I heard from Bella's oncologist yesterday and her type of lymphoma is B-cell. I'm relieved (so strange to be relieved by a cancer diagnosis...) because "they say" it's easier to treat. 

She's doing pretty good. I do think she is a bit less lively overall but she did fine on a long walk with my DD and me yesterday. 

Tomorrow we go back for visit two at UC Davis. Fingers crossed for good test results and more.


----------



## Jamm

So happy for you guys. Time to kick butt!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank heaven for small mercies. Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## tikiandme

OutWest said:


> I heard from Bella's oncologist yesterday and her type of lymphoma is B-cell. I'm relieved (so strange to be relieved by a cancer diagnosis...) because "they say" it's easier to treat.
> 
> She's doing pretty good. I do think she is a bit less lively overall but she did fine on a long walk with my DD and me yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow we go back for visit two at UC Davis. Fingers crossed for good test results and more.


 I've had a couple of dogs with B-cell lymphoma and I've had a boy with mycosis fungoides (the T-cell lymphoma with the worst possible prognosis). It may not be much of a victory, but with B-cell, you have a better chance for a long remission. As Jamm said, time to go out there and kick some butt!


----------



## jennretz

Here's hoping and praying to a long remission!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wishing you and Bella all the best with her treatment, prayers to you both.


----------



## Harleysmum

That really is the best possible news at this stage. Something to celebrate at least.


----------



## kwhit

Good thoughts...


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bella has the easier to treat cancer. Best of luck for a great outcome!!


----------



## rooroch

Glad that this should be easier to treat. Hope your second visit goes well.


----------



## Jud

OutWest said:


> I heard from Bella's oncologist yesterday and her type of lymphoma is B-cell. I'm relieved (so strange to be relieved by a cancer diagnosis...) because "they say" it's easier to treat.
> 
> She's doing pretty good. I do think she is a bit less lively overall but she did fine on a long walk with my DD and me yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow we go back for visit two at UC Davis. Fingers crossed for good test results and more.


As long as it is not the dreaded 'Hemangio.' I agree with you as I know of many Goldens with this diagnosis who have done incredibly well based on when it is found. My friend's Golden has responded to treatments and it is three years later and she is at the dog park everyday! Sounds like you have very good reason to think she AIN't going nowhere and you must tell her that every single day!!!! Keep us posted


----------



## Ginams

Continued good thoughts are being sent your way! Kick that cancer's butt, Bella!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can't add anything to what others have said, except my prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## goldy1

Prayers and good thoughts for Bella. Under the circumstances, this is good news. Plus you have her in the best hands possible.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm sorry - just seeing your update now. I'm glad you have some good information now, and will be able to treat Bella. She is young, I bet she will respond really well to the treatment. Continuing to send you the most positive thoughts!


----------



## OutWest

*Update on visit to oncologist*

Yesterday Bella and I traveled to Davis to visit the doctors and nurses. There is one nurse who has taken to Bella and is going to be there each Wednesday when she comes in for treatment. 

Bella did not want to get into the car this time when we leaving home.  I felt pretty bad. My focus this time was to throw a lot of good things into the trip so she wouldn't associate it with just bad stuff. So she helped me eat my lunch (THAT was a big hit!) in the car, she got lots of yummy treats on the way there and back, everyone petted her a lot, and she got to walk around the lawn a lot and just hang out. I went early so we could walk beforehand but got lost and used up my extra time that way. :doh: Next time, I'll do better. :uhoh:

The doctor was very pleased with her. Her white blood cells were a bit low but given her overall appearance and response to the treatment the doctor wasn't worried and went ahead with treatment. 

I am in SoCal for few days for a work reunion and a much-needed break and change of scene. I left Bella in the capable hands of my daughter. When I checked in earlier she said Bella was doing well and seemed fine. 

So my fingers (toes, arms, legs, and everything possible) are crossed that the treatment continues to work. I want her to be the dog who lives for years after diagnosis!  

Thank you all many times over for your support.


----------



## jennretz

That is a great update


----------



## goldy1

OutWest said:


> Yesterday Bella and I traveled to Davis to visit the doctors and nurses. There is one nurse who has taken to Bella and is going to be there each Wednesday when she comes in for treatment.
> ...
> I want her to be the dog who lives for years after diagnosis!
> ...


I want that for Bella too. Chance had open-heart surgery at 9 months. It wasn't exactly experimental but it was a rare surgery only being done at CSU and in Texas. I really had no expectations just hope. It was Chance's only "chance" for a normal life and he was a good candidate for success.

Chance is 10 years old now and doing well. Maybe it's not a miracle but it feels like one to me. In fact, one of the surgeons is now at UC Davis. 
Bella sounds like she is an excellent candidate for successfully beating this cancer. You got it right away, she is young, you are dedicated, and lucky enough to be getting her treatment at a world class veterinary teaching college. 

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. Go Bella!


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see the good update on Bella!!


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of Bella and hoping she is doing well....


----------



## Mel

Wonderful update on Bella. I can just see her helping you out with your lunch. What a great idea.


----------



## PatJ

Wonderful update. And you really know how to help your precious dog face visiting the scary trip and vet. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## OutWest

I got back tonight from my trip to SoCal. I really needed that break...and I really needed to come home! Funny how that works.

Bella seems good. Her appetite is great. She is drinking and peeing a lot from the prednisone. She's also still playing with Tucker although she seems to tire easily. My daughter did a great job of caring for her while I was away. Our next visit to Davis is on Wednesday. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Happy to hear Bella is doing OK, Rookie pee'd and drank a lot on prednisone, it also effected his sleep. You may see that with Bella.


----------



## jennretz

Prednisone will do that. Continued good thoughts for Bella.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Thinking of Bella and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday, hope the appt. goes well.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Thinking of you and Bella!


----------



## OutWest

Reporting out on la bella Bella. She returned to UC Davis Vet Med School for her third visit today. Her lymph glands remain small.  She received her second intravenous chemo treatment (last week I left with pills for oral chemo). Next week we discuss whether to proceed with radiation therapy. Overall she seems great. She is still very interested in eating but less interested in playing. And she sleeps a bit more than she used to. All the signs are that she is responding to and handling treatment very well. It's too soon to do happy dances but I confess to being very pleased.  She has made it very clear that she doesn't like going to the clinic but she is great once we are there. There is a nurse there who has taken Bella under her wing and receives her through a side door so she doesn't have to wait in the lobby with all the other animals. : And the Behavioral Dept vet (Bella was treated there for her fears and anxieties) and the oncologist have conferred and agreed on a longer-lasting anti-anxiety med for her to take going forward. I continue to give lots of treats and try to build in some fun, non-medical stuff, and it seems to me Bella is tolerating the whole clinic treatment experience as well as can be expected. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Reporting out on la bella Bella. She returned to UC Davis Vet Med School for her third visit today. Her lymph glands remain small.  She received her second intravenous chemo treatment (last week I left with pills for oral chemo). Next week we discuss whether to proceed with radiation therapy. Overall she seems great. She is still very interested in eating but less interested in playing. And she sleeps a bit more than she used to. All the signs are that she is responding to and handling treatment very well. It's too soon to do happy dances but I confess to being very pleased.  She has made it very clear that she doesn't like going to the clinic but she is great once we are there. There is a nurse there who has taken Bella under her wing and receives her through a side door so she doesn't have to wait in the lobby with all the other animals. : And the Behavioral Dept vet (Bella was treated there for her fears and anxieties) and the oncologist have conferred and agreed on a longer-lasting anti-anxiety med for her to take going forward. I continue to give lots of treats and try to build in some fun, non-medical stuff, and it seems to me Bella is tolerating the whole clinic treatment experience as well as can be expected. Thanks for all your support.


Thanks for the update on beautiful Bella. You and she are in my prayers.


----------



## goldy1

That's a good news update for sure. Continued positive thoughts and prayers coming your way for sweet Bella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear she's doing so well, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bella.


----------



## jennretz

Continued well wishes for Bella  Glad to see the continued good updates


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is good news that she seems to be responding well. Tesia slept a LOT more when she was on chemo, too. I think it takes a lot out of them. I hope she continues to do well. It sounds like you've got some great vets at UCD. That makes such a difference at times like this.


----------



## PatJ

We're always thinking of you and pretty Bella and sending good vibes.


----------



## Harleysmum

Great that things are going well for Bella and that she is winning hearts wherever she goes.


----------



## tessmk

I just came across your thread. I am so sorry that you and your baby are going through this. I was happy to read that she is doing well. 

Healing thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you and Bella. I hope she is doing well....


----------



## OutWest

Bella had her fourth appointment for chemo today. The news wasn't good. Her white blood cell count was far too low so the treatment wasn't given. The doctor said her WBC was alarmingly low and if it had been different dog she might have hospitalized. Because she knows Bella wouldn't do well in that environment (she's a fearful dog), she preferred to send her home with antibiotics. 

We go back next Wednesday for another test and, I hope, the treatment. 

I also met with the radiation oncologist today who explained the half-body radiation treatment. If we proceed with radiation, it will be done two weeks after the next treatment. But he made it clear he wouldn't recommend proceeding if her WBC doesn't bounce back. 

He also said something else worrisome. I had been thinking her relative youth would be helpful to her in overcoming the cancer. But he said that when cancer presents in such a young dog, it's often very aggressive. The cancers he sees in older dogs seem to respond better to treatment.


----------



## kwhit

Oh, no...not what I wanted to hear. Hopefully her WBC will be better next week and then she can have the treatment. Chance, Lucy and I will be sending a ton of positive thoughts to Bella and you. 

C'mon, Bella...you can do it! We all have faith in you...:smooch:


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so sorry for the bad news from the vet. I hope Bella responds to the antibiotics.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to see the negative report. Hoping next time you get better news. Take care.


----------



## SandyK

Surely not an update I wanted to see. Positive thoughts that Bella's WBC's will bounce back!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Sorry that you have not had good news this week. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in and next week will be better.


----------



## rooroch

I was sad to read this news. Like the others I hope she will be better next week for her treatment. So hard for you to go through this. Keep strong. Big hugs.


----------



## Stefan

I just came across your thread, I really feel for you and what you're going through... Goldies are such resilient dogs though, she can get through this.. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bella


----------



## brianne

Sorry for the bad news. Bella is a fighter so hopefully the antibiotic will help and she'll get some strength back after skipping one treatment.

Sending prayers for good news next week.

Positive healing thoughts heading your way. And a gentle hug for Sweet Bella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to read this news, I hope Bella will be doing better. 
Thinking of you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella had her fourth appointment for chemo today. The news wasn't good. Her white blood cell count was far too low so the treatment wasn't given. The doctor said her WBC was alarmingly low and if it had been different dog she might have hospitalized. Because she knows Bella wouldn't do well in that environment (she's a fearful dog), she preferred to send her home with antibiotics.
> 
> We go back next Wednesday for another test and, I hope, the treatment.
> 
> I also met with the radiation oncologist today who explained the half-body radiation treatment. If we proceed with radiation, it will be done two weeks after the next treatment. But he made it clear he wouldn't recommend proceeding if her WBC doesn't bounce back.
> 
> He also said something else worrisome. I had been thinking her relative youth would be helpful to her in overcoming the cancer. But he said that when cancer presents in such a young dog, it's often very aggressive. The cancers he sees in older dogs seem to respond better to treatment.


Sorry to read this news about Bella. Wanted you to know that she is in my prayers.


----------



## Jamm

Try not to fret to much about the low WBC.. Joey had many, many weeks where his would randomly drop too low for chemo.. he bounced back. Joey was on a ton of different antibiotics throughout everything. Keep strong. 

Also, this was supposed to be your fourth week.. does that mean it was vincristine that dropped her WBC? or Doxo? Joeys 3rd/4th week was always where he got more sick/too low. 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Just Ernie

So sorry to hear this. Prayers going straight up for your sweet Bella.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So sorry to read this sad update. That must have been really hard to hear. I hope the WBC is just a blip and bounces back. Sending you both positive thoughts - and give Bella an extra hug from me. And take care of yourself. I know how emotionally draining and hard it is to have a beloved dog with cancer. It's so hard.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you and hoping that this is similar to what Jamm says above and more a reaction to the chemo....


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Take heart from Jamm's experience. This may be just a temporary low point Bella has to get through. Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Try not to fret to much about the low WBC.. Joey had many, many weeks where his would randomly drop too low for chemo.. he bounced back. Joey was on a ton of different antibiotics throughout everything. Keep strong.
> 
> Also, this was supposed to be your fourth week.. does that mean it was vincristine that dropped her WBC? or Doxo? Joeys 3rd/4th week was always where he got more sick/too low.
> 
> Thinking of you both.


It was the vincristine not the doxo. I think that is partly what worried the doctor. She said she usually sees a WBC drop after doxo not vincristine.


----------



## Jamm

Joey would sometimes drop after the 2nd vinc as well, but not always the first. Keep us posted and keep her strong.. There is an amazing marrow beef bone broth we started making for Joey.. full of good healthy things when they are very low.. I will find the recipe and post back to you.


----------



## Jamm

Found it. It's from Suzi Beber from Smiling Blue skies cancer fund. She helped me throughout Joeys whole journey. 

BONE BOOSTER 
Please choose organic products whenever possible.
Ingredients
2 large beef marrow bones or other marrow bones (Only certified organic bones, with no hormones or antibiotics, should be used for this recipe.) 
2 cloves garlic
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar or 1/2 lemon
filtered water
handful (1/2 cup) of fresh parsley
Instructions
Place the bones, vinegar, and garlic in a large pot or crock-pot. Cover with filtered water. Bring mixture to a boil, skimming the “particulates” and foam that rise to the top, and then turn the heat down to a low simmer. Leave the bones to simmer away all day or all night. Add the parsley just a few minutes before you drain the broth from the bones. Discard the bones, but keep all the meat and cartilage and marrow, and give to your pets. 
The broth makes it so easy for your you (and your pets) to get quick nourishment and to aid in the healing process, as needed. Cartilage and tendons also provide instant chondroitin sulphates and glucosamine. This is a great broth to make and store in the freezer. It makes a great base for soups, stews. Bone Marrow soup contains stem cells!

Joey got it every night after his dinner since his diagnosis.


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Found it. It's from Suzi Beber from Smiling Blue skies cancer fund. She helped me throughout Joeys whole journey.
> 
> BONE BOOSTER
> Please choose organic products whenever possible.
> Ingredients
> 2 large beef marrow bones or other marrow bones (Only certified organic bones, with no hormones or antibiotics, should be used for this recipe.)
> 2 cloves garlic
> 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar or 1/2 lemon
> filtered water
> handful (1/2 cup) of fresh parsley
> Instructions
> Place the bones, vinegar, and garlic in a large pot or crock-pot. Cover with filtered water. Bring mixture to a boil, skimming the “particulates” and foam that rise to the top, and then turn the heat down to a low simmer. Leave the bones to simmer away all day or all night. Add the parsley just a few minutes before you drain the broth from the bones. Discard the bones, but keep all the meat and cartilage and marrow, and give to your pets.
> The broth makes it so easy for your you (and your pets) to get quick nourishment and to aid in the healing process, as needed. Cartilage and tendons also provide instant chondroitin sulphates and glucosamine. This is a great broth to make and store in the freezer. It makes a great base for soups, stews. Bone Marrow soup contains stem cells!
> 
> Joey got it every night after his dinner since his diagnosis.


Thanks! How did you find organic marrow bones? I know where to buy organic packaged beef locally but not the bones. I could try Whole Foods...they have a butcher. But it's a ways away.


----------



## Jamm

Local butcher is one of those super healthy, organic butchers.. everything is free range/organic. The other closest one was far away too so we lucked into this one.


----------



## nana2

Sorry to hear of Bella's struggles. Praying for better news next week.


----------



## goldy1

So sorry to hear this setback. I will be keeping positive thoughts for Bella. 

Before Chance had his open-heart surgery, the surgeon said to us "There will be problems. There will be setbacks. We don't know what they will be - each case is different. But will will work through each one."

There were. One night he was re-admitted to the hospital - very touch and go. But things got better and he defied the odds.

I am praying for Bella's next report to be better.


----------



## AtticusJordie

In these instances, I always say "baby steps". Take it slowly, inch by inch. Work through the setbacks with resolution. Celebrate the good days. Our thoughts are with you both!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Found it. It's from Suzi Beber from Smiling Blue skies cancer fund. She helped me throughout Joeys whole journey.
> 
> BONE BOOSTER
> Please choose organic products whenever possible.
> Ingredients
> 2 large beef marrow bones or other marrow bones (Only certified organic bones, with no hormones or antibiotics, should be used for this recipe.)
> 2 cloves garlic
> 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar or 1/2 lemon
> filtered water
> handful (1/2 cup) of fresh parsley
> Instructions
> Place the bones, vinegar, and garlic in a large pot or crock-pot. Cover with filtered water. Bring mixture to a boil, skimming the “particulates” and foam that rise to the top, and then turn the heat down to a low simmer. Leave the bones to simmer away all day or all night. Add the parsley just a few minutes before you drain the broth from the bones. Discard the bones, but keep all the meat and cartilage and marrow, and give to your pets.
> The broth makes it so easy for your you (and your pets) to get quick nourishment and to aid in the healing process, as needed. Cartilage and tendons also provide instant chondroitin sulphates and glucosamine. This is a great broth to make and store in the freezer. It makes a great base for soups, stews. Bone Marrow soup contains stem cells!
> 
> Joey got it every night after his dinner since his diagnosis.


I have this stewing in my slow cooker right now (minus the garlic). Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Harleysmum

I make this for my husband who has chronic health issues. The bonus is that Harley gets some too. Hopefully your Bella will love it.


----------



## jennretz

Just checking in to let you know I'm thinking of you and Bella.


----------



## OutWest

I am waiting in the lobby at UC Davis. I am hoping Bella's white blood cell count was high today and she is getting her chemo. :crossfing More later.

This is Bella a little while ago with her UCD BFF, Nurse Jackie. Jackie fusses over her and takes care of her at every visit. Also take B in the side door so B doesn't have to sit in lobby (B is fearful and gets anxious around stranger dogs). The people here are great.


----------



## OutWest

The doctor visits today went well. Bella's white blood cell count was up so she received the doxorubicin. Right now she's chewing a bone in the living room. 

I just made appointments to have her WBC checked in a week and for her to begin radiation therapy in two weeks. Fingers and toes crossed that all goes well and she can continue receiving treatment. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## solinvictus

Good thoughts and prayers for your sweet Bella. Crossing all fingers and paws here.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Healing thoughts sent to Bella..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bella's WBC was up so she could receive the treatment. 
Healing thoughts for your girl.


----------



## goldy1

So glad Bella was able to get her treatment. Love the picture of Bella and Nurse Jackie too!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> The doctor visits today went well. Bella's white blood cell count was up so she received the doxorubicin. Right now she's chewing a bone in the living room.
> 
> I just made appointments to have her WBC checked in a week and for her to begin radiation therapy in two weeks. Fingers and toes crossed that all goes well and she can continue receiving treatment. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


So glad to hear this! Love the picture of Bella on the bench with Nurse Jackie!


----------



## dborgers

Bella,

We're rooting for you in Nashville!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Found it. It's from Suzi Beber from Smiling Blue skies cancer fund. She helped me throughout Joeys whole journey.
> 
> BONE BOOSTER
> Please choose organic products whenever possible.
> Ingredients
> 2 large beef marrow bones or other marrow bones (Only certified organic bones, with no hormones or antibiotics, should be used for this recipe.)
> 2 cloves garlic
> 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar or 1/2 lemon
> filtered water
> handful (1/2 cup) of fresh parsley
> Instructions
> Place the bones, vinegar, and garlic in a large pot or crock-pot. Cover with filtered water. Bring mixture to a boil, skimming the “particulates” and foam that rise to the top, and then turn the heat down to a low simmer. Leave the bones to simmer away all day or all night. Add the parsley just a few minutes before you drain the broth from the bones. Discard the bones, but keep all the meat and cartilage and marrow, and give to your pets.
> The broth makes it so easy for your you (and your pets) to get quick nourishment and to aid in the healing process, as needed. Cartilage and tendons also provide instant chondroitin sulphates and glucosamine. This is a great broth to make and store in the freezer. It makes a great base for soups, stews. Bone Marrow soup contains stem cells!
> 
> Joey got it every night after his dinner since his diagnosis.


To report out, Bella loves this stuff! So does Tucker, who gets a small taste when Bella does. Only real changes I made were to start with organic beef broth instead of filtered water and leave out the garlic. I got all the marrow out of the bones (was able to get cut up ones which helped) and tossed a lot but not all of the fat. I blended it well with an immersion blender and chilled it. Interestingly the fat didn't separate out when chilled. It created a thick product, almost like pudding.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hooray that Bella loves it and that Tucker gets some too. It is SO nutritious.


----------



## sirbailey

So sorry to hear this. I know your pain , but your dog is so very young :>(
On the bright side, am hoping the youth adds to the *fight* for this pup.
Good luck to you !


----------



## OutWest

Bella's doctor visit this week was a trip to our local vet for blood work. Her blood count was low but acceptable so it looks like she can proceed with treatment next week. I'm going to call the radiology staff on Monday to confirm. Her primary oncologist said if radiation treatment was not possible, she would continue the chemo. 

A bit worrisome is that overnight she vomited up her dinner and peed on the floor. So I've given her the anti-nausea medication for the first time. I'm not sure what to think about the peeing since she's been done with the prednisone for several days. She's very subdued this morning. She ate most but not all of her breakfast. I'm hoping this is just a stomach upset and nothing special. But she seems "off."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry she's not her usual self, hope it's nothing serious and she'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of Bella and hoping she starts to feel better quickly....


----------



## OutWest

Today Bella has been vomiting and having diarrhea. I've cleaned up so many messes...:yuck::yuck::yuck: I hope the meds the doctor gave kick in soon. 

I feel so bad for her. She seems reasonably like herself but low energy. She's in my bedroom, quarantined because of the toxic gunk coming out of her with little warning. I have the fan on to dispel some of the smell. I cut off her butt feathers today to help her stay clean. She seems hydrated--gums are pink. No interest in food. 

We (daughter, Tucker, Bella and I) did go outside today and take a stroll around the fenced yard. She seemed happy and walked around. Tonight she's sleeping with just me. Tucker is sleeping with DD.


----------



## Panama Rob

Sending out love for Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Panama Rob said:


> Sending out love for Bella.


Thank you.


----------



## kwhit

Poor Bella. 

Glad that she's staying hydrated. Can't blame her though, for not wanting food. Hope she feels better soon...


----------



## Pammie

Poor baby!
I hope she feels good enough to enjoy her alone time with you.
Be better Bella!


----------



## Harleysmum

Poor Bella. And poor you. It's so awful when they are not well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry Bella isn't feeling well, I hope you both were able to get some rest last night and she's doing better this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Today Bella has been vomiting and having diarrhea. I've cleaned up so many messes...:yuck::yuck::yuck: I hope the meds the doctor gave kick in soon.
> 
> I feel so bad for her. She seems reasonably like herself but low energy. She's in my bedroom, quarantined because of the toxic gunk coming out of her with little warning. I have the fan on to dispel some of the smell. I cut off her butt feathers today to help her stay clean. She seems hydrated--gums are pink. No interest in food.
> 
> We (daughter, Tucker, Bella and I) did go outside today and take a stroll around the fenced yard. She seemed happy and walked around. Tonight she's sleeping with just me. Tucker is sleeping with DD.


I feel so badly for you and Bella. I just hate it when they are sick. Saying a prayer she'll feel better soon.


----------



## jennretz

Sorry Bella has had a rough couple of days. Will be thinking of you and hoping this is just a minor obstacle.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor girl. I'm so sorry she had such a bad day. I hope she's doing better this morning.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Hope Bella's feeling better today.


----------



## OutWest

Thanks everyone. She seems almost like her old self today. 

She was counter-surfing in the kitchen :bowl: and very, very hungry. She went outside a bit ago and did not come back in reeking of diarrhea. 

I'm so relieved. I fasted her yesterday. She did not eat her breakfast in any case and was so miserable that I withheld dinner. 

I'm feeding her boiled rice with broth (from the recipe Jamm passed along). I'm going to give her another small rice meal in a few hours. Tonight I'll add some bland protein. 

One wrinkle though...she's getting tired of taking pills and suspicious of treats. She (and Tucker) has always been excited to see a pill because she knew it meant peanut butter was coming. And she's always been happy to take a lump of peanut butter whether she knew something was in it or not. So I'm going to have to find new ways...I know many!...to get medicine into her. She's such a sweet girl she doesn't give me a hard time about things.


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad that Bella is feeling better.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

So glad she's feeling better!


----------



## OutWest

She just ate another small meal of rice and broth. And we went for a tromp in our fenced yard today. She likes to look for lizards in the rocks. Never catches them but is ever hopeful.  Sweet girl. She's tuckered out now and is snoozing next to me on the couch.

Carpe diem!


----------



## jennretz

Love the picture of her enjoying life


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Aww. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## SandyK

Keep hunting those lizards Bella!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Carpe diem is the right answer  Hoping your girl continues to enjoy every moment.


----------



## goldy1

Sending good thoughts your way. Love the picture of Bella hunting lizards. I hope her appetite is good and she eats and takes her pills. That will make mom very happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to see Bella out chasing the lizards, get 'em girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> She just ate another small meal of rice and broth. And we went for a tromp in our fenced yard today. She likes to look for lizards in the rocks. Never catches them but is ever hopeful.  Sweet girl. She's tuckered out now and is snoozing next to me on the couch.
> 
> Carpe diem!


So glad that Bella likes to look for her lizards and glad she ate something. Please give her big kisses and hugs from Tucker and Tonka!!


----------



## Amystelter

Best of luck to you and Bella. Glad she is feeling better -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Bella's visit yesterday went very well but was but tiring! We got up and left very early for the drive. I had to leave her before 8 am. After they did a bunch of testing, they decided her WBC was good enough. Her X-rays showed no chest tumors--glandular swelling is gone. So they started the half-body radiation. 

I didn't get her back until close to 4 pm, and with rush-hour traffic, we got home around 6 pm. So we were both tuckered out! My wonderful DD had dinner waiting for me. 

She is still on bland food due to the diarrhea and vomiting on Sunday but she seems very good. Her appetite is good and she ate all her breakfast today. She tires easily but I think she will get stronger over the next few weeks.

We go back in two weeks for the second half-body radiation unless her next bloodwork shows problems. 

We went for a backyard walk today and she wandered around and looked for lizards. I'm very hopeful today about her prognosis. She seems to be responding well to everything they throw at this cancer. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Max's Dad

Nice to read some good news!


----------



## goldy1

It sounds like things are going in the right direction for sweet Bella. This is such a good post. She will get stronger every day. I always remember something Chance's heart surgeon said to us after his surgery:
Rest equals recovery. So her sleeping and resting is doing her good also - in addition to her lizard hunting.

Keep up the good work Bella!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella's visit yesterday went very well but was but tiring! We got up and left very early for the drive. I had to leave her before 8 am. After they did a bunch of testing, they decided her WBC was good enough. Her X-rays showed no chest tumors--glandular swelling is gone. So they started the half-body radiation.
> 
> I didn't get her back until close to 4 pm, and with rush-hour traffic, we got home around 6 pm. So we were both tuckered out! My wonderful DD had dinner waiting for me.
> 
> She is still on bland food due to the diarrhea and vomiting on Sunday but she seems very good. Her appetite is good and she ate all her breakfast today. She tires easily but I think she will get stronger over the next few weeks.
> 
> We go back in two weeks for the second half-body radiation unless her next bloodwork shows problems.
> 
> We went for a backyard walk today and she wandered around and looked for lizards. I'm very hopeful today about her prognosis. She seems to be responding well to everything they throw at this cancer. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


Smiling as I read this update. Hope Bella finds some lizards!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sounds like she did really well. What a good update. I hope she feels even better today. Eating well and being engaged (looking for lizards) is a really good sign.


----------



## jennretz

I loved reading your update! Continued prayers for Bella


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So glad to hear good news. She'll probably be quite tired after the half body radiation.


----------



## Harleysmum

Great news that Bella is doing well.


----------



## OutWest

Bella is snoozing next to me on the couch. :smooch: Tucker is standing guard at the picture window that overlooks the oak meadow. Doesn't want any squirrels to get by him. 

The clinic just called. We have an appointment to go in for a bone marrow aspiration in about two weeks. Another all-day appointment with sedation, etc. If the marrow looks good, they'll do the second half-body radiation the next day. Until then, she is free to hunt lizards....  So we will do so. 

Thank you all for your support--it means a lot.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm glad Bella's doing well. Those lizards better watch out!


----------



## PrincessDi

That's awesome news! Holding you both in our thoughts that sweet Bella continues to improve!


----------



## PrincessDi

Meant to start new thread-Apologies


----------



## OutWest

PrincessDi said:


> Here's another new promising treatment some types of cancer in goldies. Looks like since it is only 3 treatments, not only is it easier on the dog, there are fewer side affects, the treatment is more targeted and a lot less expensive.
> 
> CyberKnife RadioSurgery in Pets - Dog Cancer Blog


Thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read good update on Bella!! Keep on fighting and hunting lizards!!


----------



## OutWest

Bella today, in the sunlight and looking for those elusive lizards.


----------



## Harleysmum

Enjoying every minute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bella looks good, great to see her out hunting down those lizards......

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Bella.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Hope you find those lizards!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts that beautiful Bella continues to enjoy life and chasing lizards!


----------



## KKaren

OutWest said:


> Bella today, in the sunlight and looking for those elusive lizards.


Good Girl Bella!! Make sure those lizards know this is your yard!! Enjoy yourself sweet girl.


----------



## OutWest

Our visit to UCD today went well. Bella received a shot of elspar (sp?). She has had no adverse reaction to last week's radiation treatment. We didn't expect one but I'm glad nothing untoward occurred. 

Next week she returns to UCD for a marrow aspiration, and if the results are good, another radiation treatment. The second treatment is the back half of the body. It's the treatment that has a good chance of causing digestive problems. 

Bella seems to be responding well to these treatments but the process wears on her I can tell. It's a long drive there and she's not wild about car rides. I give her trazadone to help her stay calm and make it easier for the clinic staff to work with her (she's a fearful, reactive dog). At the end of the day she is one tired, slightly doped out girl. And I'm tired too... Tonight she's on the floor, conked out. Sweet girl.


----------



## Harleysmum

I'm glad she had a good hospital visit today. I am sure it is exhausting for you as well as Bella.


----------



## jennretz

Continued good wishes for Bella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Our visit to UCD today went well. Bella received a shot of elspar (sp?). She has had no adverse reaction to last week's radiation treatment. We didn't expect one but I'm glad nothing untoward occurred.
> 
> Next week she returns to UCD for a marrow aspiration, and if the results are good, another radiation treatment. The second treatment is the back half of the body. It's the treatment that has a good chance of causing digestive problems.
> 
> Bella seems to be responding well to these treatments but the process wears on her I can tell. It's a long drive there and she's not wild about car rides. I give her trazadone to help her stay calm and make it easier for the clinic staff to work with her (she's a fearful, reactive dog). At the end of the day she is one tired, slightly doped out girl. And I'm tired too... Tonight she's on the floor, conked out. Sweet girl.


Glad to hear Bella's visit went well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bella is doing so well. 
It's got to be so stressful for you both which can be so incredibly taxing.
Hugs to you, my thoughts are with you both, prayers Bella continues to do well.


----------



## goldensmum

sending more good luck wishes for you and Bella, keeping everything crossed


----------



## swishywagga

Catching up with Bella and so glad to hear she is doing well, hoping you all have a good weekend together!


----------



## murphy1

A prayer said for Bella hoping she'll do great


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking about the "Lizard Wizard" Bella, and hoping she is doing great!. I hope you are doing well, also. I know hard this is on you. Take care of yourself and stay strong.


----------



## OutWest

Today, for the first time, Bella rolled in something stinky. :doh: Animal musk of some sort I think. :yuck::yuck::yuck:

I sprayed her coat with a water-vinegar mixture and toweled her thoroughly. That helped but didn't do it all. Tried some Cowboy Magic conditioner and worked that in then brushed her. That helped. Still a bit smelly. May need to repeat! 

My daughter took the dogs down to our little stream (right now quite full and rushing) and let them run around and get wet. I've just now finished getting them cleaned up and they are both wiped out. Elena said Bella tired out rather quickly. But it's wonderful to see her doing what she does best--run around and have fun. :bowl:

She hasn't had any stomach upset following the front end half body radiation nor after the elspar. :crossfing I'm not looking forward to the next step--the rear end half body radiation, which is when most dogs develop either or both nausea or diarrhea. Poor girl. She gets so upset and confused when she makes a mess.


----------



## Harleysmum

Well a stinky dog is a happy dog or so I have found! Glad that she had a great time. Fingers crossed for this next treatment.


----------



## jennretz

I'm curious....what is "Cowboy Magic Conditioner???"


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> I'm curious....what is "Cowboy Magic Conditioner???"


It's a product I learned about her on GRF. Quite wonderful at conditioning coats. It has a lovely scent. I buy it at my local feed store, being in a rural area, but it's available online I believe. Intended for horses but great in dogs too.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Bella was stinky, but sounds like she had fun!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Glad that Bella had a great time!!


----------



## OutWest

*Frustrating news*

I took Bella to Davis yesterday where she had her bone marrow and her white blood cell count tested. And then I took her back today to have the half-body radiation done. They did another CBC test and then said it wasn't high enough to do the rad. :no: The doctor said its a bit of a mystery to them, because her bone marrow test was good--it seems to be regenerating well--but not her CBC. They usually go hand in hand. Sigh. 

So back we go on Monday for another CBC test and we hope :crossfing:crossfing radiation treatment. She's doing so well that I don't see this as a huge setback.

On a selfish note, this has thrown a monkey wrench into my plans. The timing of the rad treatment originally had worked out quite perfectly for my vacation. As it is I'm hoping that one of the two pet/house sitters I've hired will be willing to drive her to Davis for her treatment. Heavy sigh again. The vac cannot be rescheduled. And I really, really want to go!!! My daughter and I will be the guests of my high school BFF in Cozumel, Mexico. : I really need some sunshine and beach. 

Oh well, it will get worked out. I wish Bella had been able to proceed with treatment but in any case she seems to be doing very well in every way except for tiring more easily.

Bella says "hi!" To all her supporters! :wavey:


----------



## jennretz

Sweet Bella! You are such a trooper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Glad to hear she had some stinken' fun. Fabric softener sheets worked for my old roller, she like the deer dung up north. A few rubs on her coat worked wonders.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Amystelter said:


> Glad to hear she had some stinken' fun. Fabric softener sheets worked for my old roller, she like the deer dung up north. A few rubs on her coat worked wonders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the tip! She got a bath yesterday but the next time...


----------



## SandyK

Sorry for the set back for radiation. Glad Bella is doing well and having fun!! I am sure you will figure everything out and still be able to have a nice vacation!! Love the picture of Bella!!


----------



## Mel

Thanks for the photo of Bella. I´ll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed so that your vacation and Bella´s treatment schedule work out. Best of luck.


----------



## OutWest

I am at Starbucks, waiting. I dropped Bella off a couple hours ago. They were going to check her CBC and then proceed with radiation if it was OK. I haven't been called so I'm taking that to mean that's what is going on.

One of my house/pet sitters stepped up and said she'd bring Bella to the doctor next week. So vacation is a "go" (now to find our passports...). 

I will report out later today after I speak to her doctor.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Hope Bella's CBC is up enough for the RT. You've definitely earned a little time off .


----------



## OutWest

They did the rear-end radiation today and sent me home with a bagful of meds. Bella is exhausted and still coming out of the anesthesia. She was very slow to get out of the car. Right now she is asleep next to me on the bed. 

Next week the pet sitter will be able to take her to our local vet for a CBC checkup. That way if it's low and no treatment can be done, she won't have driven all the way to Davis for nothing. If it's OK, she will take her in for chemo. 

My poor girl...all this radiation and all these drugs. The treatment seems to be making her better but it's hard to witness.


----------



## goldy1

What you said is so true - before the benefits of the treatment can be seen you have to endure the tough part for Bella's sake. It's such a hard position to be in. 

It sounds like things are going in the right direction for Bella. Hopefully that knowledge will sustain you through the tough parts.

Think of Jimmy Carter - 91 years old - now cancer-free!

Continued prayers coming you way for Bella's complete recovery. And for strength for you! 

So glad you are getting a vacation to rest and renew.


----------



## wdadswell

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bella. Wishing you both the strength, to get through these tough times.


----------



## KKaren

Oh Bella, get some rest little sweet pea.


----------



## OutWest

Last night Bella never left her bed is n the floor. This morning she wouldn't get up until close to noon. She didn't want to eat but did take about a half cup of food from my hand. I got the cerenia tablet down her though, and she perked up in a few hours. Enough so that when I took Tucker outside to toss the ball around she was excited and wandered around for a while, too. 

All I can do is keep giving her her meds and trying to get her to eat. I was surprised how quickly the radiation had a negative impact on her energy and interest in food. I thought it would take a bit longer. 

But...so far no vomiting nor diarrhea (latter I'm not positive about because our yard is so big...but I don't think so...). We just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Harleysmum

Sending positive thoughts once again for your beautiful Bella.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh , poor Bella. At least she's showing a little spark of energy.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending positive thoughts and lots of hugs across to your beautiful Bella.


----------



## rabernet

Still keeping sweet Bella in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jennretz

Continued support from Chicago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm glad she perked up a bit. Continuing to think about you both and send positive thoughts. It's so hard when they are feeling unwell.


----------



## OutWest

Today Bella has been very low energy but has moments of liveliness. She got very excited when I took the ball and ChuckIt out of the cupboard and spent quite a while outdoors while Tucker madly chased about. She did a little lizard hunting which made me smile. Afterward she came indoors, climbed onto the couch and crashed for hours. She wears out easily. 

She doesn't have much of an appetite. I made her a pot of rice today and mixed it with baby food. She wasn't too interested but did eat most of her breakfast and most of her dinner out of my hand. We made quite a mess with the rice mixture. 

I don't know if she's had diarrhea...I followed her into the yard today to see if her squatting had produced poop, but couldn't find anything. (The things we do for our pups, LOL.) I think overall she's doing OK after the radiation. My fingers are crossed she will continue to improve.

Here's a picture of her from today, showing off her poorly trimmed feathers, LOL (from an earlier bout with diarrhea).


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update on Bella. Glad she got excited to watch Tucker chase the ball around. I also hope for continued improvement for Bella!!


----------



## goldy1

Glad for the update on Bella. Overall it sounds very good. I have a mental picture of Bella being hand fed her rice mixture meal. Chance make a mess when he eats rice from his bowl - so I can only imagine! Rest = Recovery. Hoping the rest Bella is getting now is doing her body a world of good.


----------



## jennretz

Hugs to Bella and you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Today was interesting. Bella was happy to go outside. We are having a lovely spring warm spell and she spent a lot of time sticking her head into the rocks looking for those elusive lizards. :

Tonight she and I had a moment of special communication. She stopped eating halfway through her meal and turned her head away from me. I had a handful of food under her nose and called her name. I said, "Bella, please. Please eat sweetie. You have to stay strong." I swear she understood. She gave me a long look and then ate two more handfuls before she stopped for good. 

Tucker got sick tonight. We took him to a patio restaurant for a St. Paddy's Day meal. He had a chew stick to occupy himself, a small kid-size burger patty, and a couple bits of food from our plates. Then he threw up in the car. :yuck: Normally that would have all been fine with him. I think it was just too much and he was too excited. I waited an hour and then fed him a bland meal (same one Bella got). He seems OK now but a bit subdued. Nothing like having two kiddos on the sick list!!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and Prayers to Bella.


----------



## Amystelter

Keep enjoying the happy moments. You are very strong -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brianne

Continued prayers and healing thoughts sent to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella and Tucker*



OutWest said:


> Today was interesting. Bella was happy to go outside. We are having a lovely spring warm spell and she spent a lot of time sticking her head into the rocks looking for those elusive lizards. :
> 
> Tonight she and I had a moment of special communication. She stopped eating halfway through her meal and turned her head away from me. I had a handful of food under her nose and called her name. I said, "Bella, please. Please eat sweetie. You have to stay strong." I swear she understood. She gave me a long look and then ate two more handfuls before she stopped for good.
> 
> Tucker got sick tonight. We took him to a patio restaurant for a St. Paddy's Day meal. He had a chew stick to occupy himself, a small kid-size burger patty, and a couple bits of food from our plates. Then he threw up in the car. :yuck: Normally that would have all been fine with him. I think it was just too much and he was too excited. I waited an hour and then fed him a bland meal (same one Bella got). He seems OK now but a bit subdued. Nothing like having two kiddos on the sick list!!!


It sure is hard having two kiddos on the sick list. Hope both are doing better today.


----------



## dborgers

I'm all caught up now  Aw, sorry to read she has some bad days, but just keep in mind the chemo and radiation and pills are fighting that cancer 


> So I'm going to have to find new ways...I know many!...to get medicine into her.


They're all that way! Andy liked peanut butter, and when he'd get suspicious I'd simply put the blog on the back of his tongue. Hard to spit out.

Our little Katie has congestive heart disease, and a couple months ago her meds were increased dramatically when we nearly lost her. She figured out pills in the middle of stuff lickity split. Rolling small ones in Braunschweiter works, but the 2x a day she has to take the bigger pills (3 of them) I do this:

- Get a can of Campbell's Beef Consume and put it in the refrigerator. It will congeal
- Grind the pills up in the food dish until they're a fine powder (I use a mortar)
- With a table teaspoon, scoop out some of the congealed beef consume and put it in with the ground up pills ... enough so that after the next step it has the consistency of gravy
- After you put the scoop of consume in the bowl with pills, put it in the microwave and nuke it for about 10 seconds. This will not only liquify it again, but make blending in the ground pills easier.
- Using the back of the teaspoon, mix the now liquid consume with the pills, grinding as though using a mortar until it's the consistency of gravy
- Add food to that and mix the 'pill gravy' with the food

That works for me. When all else fails, make a 'slucie' - grind up the pills, add warm water of beef broth, and squirt with a large syringe into the back of the throat. Not too quickly, but so they have to lick and swallow as you do it.

All the best to you and Bella


----------



## dborgers

PS - You probably already know this, but a heaping tablespoon of canned pumpkin will help with diarrhea. Someone here turned me on to that when Andy started getting it. 

Many of us, like you, have had to become 'poop experts' by necessity


----------



## OutWest

dborgers said:


> I'm all caught up now  Aw, sorry to read she has some bad days, but just keep in mind the chemo and radiation and pills are fighting that cancer  They're all that way! Andy liked peanut butter, and when he'd get suspicious I'd simply put the blog on the back of his tongue. Hard to spit out.
> 
> Our little Katie has congestive heart disease, and a couple months ago her meds were increased dramatically when we nearly lost her. She figured out pills in the middle of stuff lickity split. Rolling small ones in Braunschweiter works, but the 2x a day she has to take the bigger pills (3 of them) I do this:
> 
> - Get a can of Campbell's Beef Consume and put it in the refrigerator. It will congeal
> - Grind the pills up in the food dish until they're a fine powder (I use a mortar)
> - With a table teaspoon, scoop out some of the congealed beef consume and put it in with the ground up pills ... enough so that after the next step it has the consistency of gravy
> - After you put the scoop of consume in the bowl with pills, put it in the microwave and nuke it for about 10 seconds. This will not only liquify it again, but make blending in the ground pills easier.
> - Using the back of the teaspoon, mix the now liquid consume with the pills, grinding as though using a mortar until it's the consistency of gravy
> - Add food to that and mix the 'pill gravy' with the food
> 
> That works for me. When all else fails, make a 'slucie' - grind up the pills, add warm water of beef broth, and squirt with a large syringe into the back of the throat. Not too quickly, but so they have to lick and swallow as you do it.
> 
> All the best to you and Bella


Thanks for the good ideas on pill delivery. I use the back of the throat bit sometimes but try to use other methods as much as possible. I've been feeding Bella a mixture of chunky wet food mixed rice and a bit of kibble. I've found that putting a tablet into her first spoonful (I'm hand feeding at this point) is successful. It seems like a bit of kibble to her I think. : I try to make sure it goes down with the first bite since she's not eating all her food.


----------



## sirbailey

RE:

"Tonight she and I had a moment of special communication. She stopped eating halfway through her meal and turned her head away from me. I had a handful of food under her nose and called her name. I said, "Bella, please. Please eat sweetie. You have to stay strong." I swear she understood. She gave me a long look and then ate two more handfuls before she stopped for good."

"Sounds like my precious Bailey before I lost him. Nothing like a Golden !These are the moments you will always remember ... you're making memories now .
Enjoy your dear Bella.

All my Best !


----------



## Mel

Hope Tucker´s tummy is back to normal now. I´m sure your hands are quite full but positive thinking is the way to go. It will help Bella in staying strong. Sending good vibes.


----------



## OutWest

Well I was able to find a pet/house sitter. She seems wonderful. Fingers crossed that all is going as well as it seems to be from her reports :crossfing. 

DD and I are in Mexico on our trip. We are having a great time. Lots of swimming in a warm ocean.  

Sitter said yesterday that Bella is eating well although she is having to hand feed her part of the time. Bella's blood work was good so they are headed to Davis today to continue chemo. 

Tucker's paw sounds good. Sitter says he continues to worry it so she is putting the cone on sometimes. And she said there seems to be peace between the dogs and the cat.


----------



## jennretz

Enjoy your time with your daughter! You deserve it


----------



## OutWest

The trip to Davis seems to have been a success. The sitter said Bella got her treatment and has been eating all her food by herself. Yay! 

This is the last day of our trip. We've had a wonderful time but are ready to head home now. :bowl: Our first flight is tomorrow at 1 pm. We transfer in Atlanta. 

My DD and I have both enjoyed snorkeling here a great deal, so we bought masks and fins today! I think we will be back.


----------



## solinvictus

So glad you had a good vacation. Love those beautiful smiles. Continued good thoughts and prayers for your Bella.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

So glad you had a good vacation and had a good pet sitter for Bella!


----------



## OutWest

We got a wonderful reception when we got home. Both dogs wiggled and waggled and talked for about ten minutes.  

Bella seems to have her appetite back completely! She's been acting hungry before meals and "asking" by putting her head in my lap. And when I put the food bowl down and walk away, she finishes it all up just like before. Even the pills in peanut butter, so I haven't had to put them down her throat. Yay Bella! 

She goes on Friday for more chemo. Neither of us like the trip but I'm sure liking the results.


----------



## Harleysmum

Such great news. Go Bella!


----------



## Amystelter

So happy to hear


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

Such a great update! Hope Friday goes just as well!


----------



## SandyK

Glad you had a good vacation and a wonderful greeting when you got home!! Very happy Bella's appetite is back and I wish her well for Friday!!


----------



## dborgers

How nice you got to take a vacation after all that work on your super cool ranch 

What a reception when you got home!! And happy to read Bella is doing so well.

Carpe Diem


----------



## OutWest

Today's trip to the doctor was a wash of sorts. Bella's blood cell count wasn't high enough so they didn't give the chemo. This next one is an oral med though, so they sent it home with me. I'm to take her to our regular vet for blood work next Wednesday and if that is good, I'll give the meds at home. Her bone marrow seems to take a while to bounce back.


----------



## jennretz

Still thinking of you Bella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Kathleen*



OutWest said:


> Today's trip to the doctor was a wash of sorts. Bella's blood cell count wasn't high enough so they didn't give the chemo. This next one is an oral med though, so they sent it home with me. I'm to take her to our regular vet for blood work next Wednesday and if that is good, I'll give the meds at home. Her bone marrow seems to take a while to bounce back.


Kathleen: Praying for Bella and you.


----------



## Amystelter

Sending good thoughts your way. Hope Bella is having a good day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Amystelter said:


> Sending good thoughts your way. Hope Bella is having a good day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Her day has improved greatly since an hour ago.  We took her downtown to get her toe nails clipped at the groomer. She's an anxious dog so she gets upset...and I think she thought she was heading over to Davis. But she survived and is now snoozing at my side on the couch. It's a gorgeous day here so we are taking it easy.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hoping Bella has many more peaceful days.


----------



## dborgers

Enjoy your nice, peaceful, relaxing day ladies


----------



## goldy1

How is Bella doing these days? Hoping all is well and she is feeling good.


----------



## OutWest

Bella had her blood tested by our local vet on Wednesday. It looked good so Davis gave me the go-ahead to give her the oral chemo. She's on day three and seems great. A bit thirsty but no stomach upsets. She's lively and interested in eating. Tires out quickly but I guess that's to be expected. 

She goes back to Davis on Friday. Thank you all for your continued support!


----------



## jennretz

Yeah! Keep kicking cancer's butt Bella


----------



## Sweet Girl

Way to go, Bella!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella had her blood tested by our local vet on Wednesday. It looked good so Davis gave me the go-ahead to give her the oral chemo. She's on day three and seems great. A bit thirsty but no stomach upsets. She's lively and interested in eating. Tires out quickly but I guess that's to be expected.
> 
> She goes back to Davis on Friday. Thank you all for your continued support!


You go, girl! Praying for you Bella!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news!


----------



## dborgers

Yeah!!!  We'll continue rooting for you and your beautiful girl. Have fun!!


----------



## SandyK

Hoping tomorrow's visit to Davis goes well. Always thinking of you and Bella!!


----------



## OutWest

Sorry to have been incommunicado. Bella's visit to Davis last week was a non-starter. Her blood count was too low, so no treatment. We visited our local vet today and should be heading to Davis tomorrow if all is well. The doctor has moved Bella to an every other week protocol since it seems to take her bone marrow that long to bounce back. I will report out when I know more about today's tests.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the update on Bella. Continued thoughts and prayers


----------



## goldy1

Sending good thoughts and positive vibes for sweet Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Good news from today's bloodwork--it looks good enough for treatment so off to Davis we go tomorrow.


----------



## OutWest

And here is a shot from today. We've been having warm weather. My daughter opened up the pool to clean it and we decided to let the pups jump in. The water is very cold still but that didn't faze them one bit. :


----------



## Harleysmum

Great that things are going well. Lovely shot of the pool and pups!


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

Love the picture of the pool and your pups! Can't wait to get in ours!


----------



## OutWest

Well our trip to Davis went fine. Bella's blood count was still a bit low so they gave her a smaller dose of chemo. It has seemed from the beginning that her white blood cells don't regenerate quickly and that probably has been exacerbated by the radiation. She is now on a two-week visit schedule, which is nice for both of us. I take her to our local vet next week for CBC test and then back to Davis the week after that. At the moment she is gnawing on a bone stuffed with peanut butter. 

She took the trip pretty much in stride today, although she shrinks away when I get the leash out. :no: I give her a sedative and that seems to help. On the way home today, she got a puppucino from a coffee place. : She liked that a lot!


----------



## Amystelter

Hoping Bella has a good day. Love your pool, bet they had a blast swimming in it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hootie821

I've just read through this thread about your Bella and wanted to add my positive thoughts and prayers for your baby and for you!


----------



## SandyK

Glad visit to Davis went well. Made me smile about the puppucino...never heard of such a thing, but sounds pretty cool.


----------



## brianne

Still sending positive thoughts and energy for you and lovely Bella!


----------



## OutWest

SandyK said:


> Glad visit to Davis went well. Made me smile about the puppucino...never heard of such a thing, but sounds pretty cool.


I think Starbucks started it. Around here most coffee places will give out a small cup of whipped cream for your dog. Bella adores them. This place even put a dog biscuit in it.


----------



## Karen519

*Puppucino!*



OutWest said:


> Well our trip to Davis went fine. Bella's blood count was still a bit low so they gave her a smaller dose of chemo. It has seemed from the beginning that her white blood cells don't regenerate quickly and that probably has been exacerbated by the radiation. She is now on a two-week visit schedule, which is nice for both of us. I take her to our local vet next week for CBC test and then back to Davis the week after that. At the moment she is gnawing on a bone stuffed with peanut butter.
> 
> She took the trip pretty much in stride today, although she shrinks away when I get the leash out. :no: I give her a sedative and that seems to help. On the way home today, she got a puppucino from a coffee place. : She liked that a lot!


Thanks for Bella's update-prayers continuing!! I love it, a puppucino!!


----------



## goldy1

OutWest said:


> I think Starbucks started it. Around here most coffee places will give out a small cup of whipped cream for your dog. Bella adores them. This place even put a dog biscuit in it.


I love this! I haven't heard of a puppacino around here but I'm going to check it out.
Prayers and good thoughts coming for Bella!


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome! I'll be checking out our Starbucks - hugs to Bella


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goldensmum

Sending more positive thoughts and good luck wishes for Bella


----------



## OutWest

This a quiet week for us. I took Bella to our home vet yesterday for the CBC blood draw; haven't heard results yet but I'm expecting them to be a bit low given her past history. In the meantime, her appetite is great, she's lively and active, her coat is shiny, and she is still looking for those elusive alligator lizards.


----------



## jennretz

Bella looks terrific!


----------



## goldy1

Love your latest post - way to go Bella!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bella looks great.


----------



## murphy1

You go girl!


----------



## Amystelter

Wishing Bella a great day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goldensmum

Keep on looking for them lizards Bella, sending more hugs and good wishes


----------



## Jamm

Glad to hear she's doing well


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> This a quiet week for us. I took Bella to our home vet yesterday for the CBC blood draw; haven't heard results yet but I'm expecting them to be a bit low given her past history. In the meantime, her appetite is great, she's lively and active, her coat is shiny, and she is still looking for those elusive alligator lizards.


Thanks for the update on Bella. Always praying for her and you.


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Glad to hear she's doing well


Thanks, Jamm. I loved your photo in this month's contest. I think of Joey often.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Bella's looking good. Need to see pic of those lizards though. Only thing we have here are tiny little salamanders.


----------



## sirbailey

*Bella looks GREAT!*

Bella really looks fabulous...here's to hoping that Bella is feeling as good as she LOOKS! :crossfing


----------



## Tiny R Astar

Oh so sorry to hear about Bella, sending hugs for you all.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

It is so difficult when they are not well. You are a wonderful Mom! 

Sending strength and positive thoughts to both you and your Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Bella's visit at UC Davis was uneventful today. She got her chemo and we went on our way. She goes to her regular vet next Wednesday for blood work, then returns to Davis the following Wednesday for more chemo.

We are both liking this every other week schedule. Much less of a grind on all counts. Bella was calmer today than she has been before. I didn't hear panting from the back seat. Her regular nurse was back from vacation and she got her puppucino treat on the way home. So I think for Bella it was about as pleasant as a visit to he doctor could be. (Still not truly pleasant, but bearable!)


----------



## OutWest

Bella's special nurse, Jacque, said she'd never seen Bella quite so relaxed. Jacque said Bella fell asleep in her arms during treatment today. 

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad that she is coping with the treatment. May the good news continue.


----------



## rooroch

Lovely photo with the nurse. So glad the treatment is going well.


----------



## jennretz

I love that photo of Bella with the nurse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Catching up with Bella, glad to hear her treatment is going well, cute photo!.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

What a sweet photo of Bella and her nurse!


----------



## dborgers

What a sweet photo! Continued prayers and super positive vibes headed West


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Stopping by to say hi to Bella and you!!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Are there any updates on how Bella is going? They say no news is good news ......


----------



## OutWest

We are off to see the wizards at Davis tomorrow (Wednesday). Bella has done well the last two weeks with the exception of a couple days of nausea. The meds helped with that and her appetite seems back on track. We've been fostering a litter of bottle-baby kittens and that seemed to throw her off-kilter at first. I think she has been a bit needy. Now she's just fascinated by the sounds and smells of the kittens. I think she thinks they're little stuffed animals! And as far as Bella is concerned, all the stuffed animals in the house belong to her!!! LOL.


----------



## Harleysmum

Glad to hear that things are still on track with Bella. You must be exhausted bottle feeding kittens! Many years ago I used to breed Persian kittens - so much fun! I guess I was a backyard breeder!!!! I did show them as well LOL.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> We are off to see the wizards at Davis tomorrow (Wednesday). Bella has done well the last two weeks with the exception of a couple days of nausea. The meds helped with that and her appetite seems back on track. We've been fostering a litter of bottle-baby kittens and that seemed to throw her off-kilter at first. I think she has been a bit needy. Now she's just fascinated by the sounds and smells of the kittens. I think she thinks they're little stuffed animals! And as far as Bella is concerned, all the stuffed animals in the house belong to her!!! LOL.


Thanks for the Bella update and we'll be thinking of Bella and you tomorrow.
I bet she thinks the kittens are hers!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Glad to see Bella continues to do well with her treatments. I bet the kittens are a great addition for now. Sounds like she loves them. Will you keep one?


----------



## OutWest

Things went well at Davis today. I'm always wiped out when I get back. Stress and lots of driving. Bella's blood count was low but she was able to receive treatment. She went for a swim with Tucker when she got back.

She does thinks the kittens are hers. I can't let her play with them for safety (and because the rescue doesn't want them introduced to existing pets) but she wanted to pick one up and walk around with it. 

We are going to keep one. His name is Twix, after the candy bar. He will be joining Ruthie, our older cat, named after the Baby Ruth candy bar. 

This is me, holding all four squirmy kitties when they were three weeks old.


----------



## OutWest

And this Twix, at about three weeks. Plump little belly...:--heart:


----------



## Pammie

Really happy to hear that Bella is doing good and tolerating the treatments! You and Bella are super women!

Twix is so very cute! How old are the kittens now?

Kathleen, your short haircut is very nice! You did have shoulder length or longer, right? This new cut is very stylish!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Twix is the BEST name. Wish I had been that creative when trying to come up with dog names! So glad you are keeping one. I'm looking forward to the Bella and Twix pics!


----------



## solinvictus

Congratulations on your new addition. Twix is a cutie. Continued good thoughts and prayers for your sweet Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Pammie said:


> Really happy to hear that Bella is doing good and tolerating the treatments! You and Bella are super women!
> 
> Twix is so very cute! How old are the kittens now?
> 
> Kathleen, your short haircut is very nice! You did have shoulder length or longer, right? This new cut is very stylish!


The kittens are four weeks old and will turn "five" pretty soon. They grow so fast! We are weaning them now. They like the wet food and kibble but still go for the bottle. 

I got the short cut a few years back--guess I just haven't posted many pictures of myself lately, LOL. It's very easy to maintain. And I've found an inexpensive hair cutter who does it just right. :headbang2


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear Bella is doing so well. 

The kittens are so cute, Twix is adorable, glad you're keeping him.


----------



## Krissi2197

I'm glad to see Bella is doing better! And those kittens are so adorable. <3


----------



## OutWest

I went for a nice walk today and took only Bella. She shrinks away when I get out the leash now because she thinks we are heading to the doctor. :frown2: I wanted her to experience a brief ride that didn't involve getting poked, and I wanted her to have some fun with me without all the other critters. She seemed so happy!


----------



## goldy1

It's nice that it was an outing for just Bella and you. It's so good to hear that things are going well. Twix is adorable.


----------



## OutWest

Well, Bella has been throwing up for two days. I've been giving her the anti-nausea medication with each meal and have switched her to rice and baby food. If she throws up tonight's meal I'm calling the vet tomorrow. It's strange to see this going on because she seems so normal otherwise. And she's hungry...dances for her food. Sigh.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Bella has been sick for a couple of days. Good that she is still acting normal other than the vomiting. Hope she is better real soon!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Well, Bella has been throwing up for two days. I've been giving her the anti-nausea medication with each meal and have switched her to rice and baby food. If she throws up tonight's meal I'm calling the vet tomorrow. It's strange to see this going on because she seems so normal otherwise. And she's hungry...dances for her food. Sigh.


Please let us know about sweet Bella. Praying for her.


----------



## Krissi2197

I hope it's nothing too serious. :c


----------



## jennretz

I hope this is just a blip....hugs to you and Bella


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and hoping Bella is doing better today. Positive thoughts and prayers flying over to you and your precious girl.


----------



## OutWest

I took Bella to our local vet today for bloodwork. She got upset, thinking we were going to Davis. But afterward we met my daughter and Tucker at the stream at the foot of our property so the dogs could run around and get wet. They enjoyed that a lot. Tucker looked for twigs with his feet in the water and Bella ate grass.  

Bella seems to have stopped vomiting for the time being. I've been giving her the nausea med and feeding her rice and baby food. Hoping that takes care of it.


----------



## jennretz

Love this picture of the two of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bella has stopped vomiting. Looks like her and Tucker enjoyed time at the stream!!


----------



## sirbailey

*All My Best*

GREAT photo... and all my best to Bella, and you as well!


----------



## goldy1

I hope Bella is feeling better. Great picture of her and Tucker in the stream.


----------



## kwhit

Beautiful picture of your two. Definitely frame worthy...:yes:

Glad that Bella has stopped vomiting. Hope she continues to feel better.


----------



## OutWest

Yesterday's trip to Davis was uneventful (but hot--hit 92 degrees there yesterday). They only did bloodwork, then sent her home with oral chemo. She was very tired late yesterday but did take a dip in the pool. She doesn't like the pool as much as Tucker, but she enjoys getting in and splashing around. This morning she "helped" me clean up the patio and is now crashed out on the couch next to me. She just opened one eye as if to say, "Why are you pointing that thing at me AGAIN?" 

She says thank you to all her well-wishers.


----------



## jennretz

Give Bella a hug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Sweet Bella, prayers she continues to do well.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to Bella, she looks a real sweetheart in her photo.


----------



## goldy1

Bella looks wonderful - prayers for continued progress !


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Bella is such a BEAUTIFUL girl! So happy to read she is doing well.
That must be such an exhausting day for you and her!
Your little kitty, Twix, is just adorable and I love the picture of you with the kittens!


----------



## Krissi2197

It's good to see she's doing well. <3


----------



## dborgers

I'm so happy to read Bella is doing well  Yeah!!


----------



## Mel

Happy to hear that Bella is doing well. So cute the way she´s curled up on the sofa.


----------



## OutWest

Bella finished her oral chemo a few days ago. The doctors kept her on the anti-nausea meds for the four days of chemo pills and she didn't have any vomiting.  

She seems very good. Was not required to have bloodwork this week so no trip to local vet. Bella said "thumbs up" or perhaps "wagging tail up" to that! 

We've been having a heat wave here so the dogs are swimming quite a lot. Bella still tires a bit easily but seems very happy and content. The girl kittens will be here for about another ten days. I'll be sad for them to leave but happy to re-establish something of a normal routine for Bella's (and my) sake, with just the two dogs and the two cats (Ruthie, adult, and Twix, kitten). I feel the dogs and Ruthie have gotten short-shrift recently in the attention department...Its hard to compete with the cuteness of four playful kittens...


----------



## goldy1

Hooray for Bella. This has been a long road and it is such a good feeling to read this!!!


----------



## Amystelter

Happy to hear about Bella


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

So glad to see this update! Yeah Bella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

Lovely to see that bella is doing so well.


----------



## dborgers

Very happy news that Bella is doing so well 

The Cytoxan was what Andy was allergic to and made him so sick. Those four days like you're doing (Cerenia) took care of that. He never had another problem with it.

Enjoy enjoy enjoy, Bella!!


----------



## murphy1

So happy for your!


----------



## Mel

Great to hear that Bella is doing well. I am very happy for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

So glad to hear that Bella is doing well!0


----------



## SandyK

Always happy to see good updates on Bella!!:smile2:


----------



## goldensmum

Continued good wishes on their way for Bella


----------



## jennretz

❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so happy Bella is doing well!


----------



## OutWest

Bella continues to do well. Her last visit to Davis was uneventful really and she hasn't had nausea lately. We go back next Wednesday. Hope all continues to well. She's enjoying summer swimming quite a lot. Her nurse sent me this photo from her last treatment. Bella was leaning on Jackie's leg during the IV.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww, what a great picture. 

Really glad to hear she's doing so well and enjoying swimming. 
Have been thinking of you guys, glad to see your update.


----------



## jennretz

Glad to hear how well Bella is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krissi2197

What a sweet photo. Glad to hear she's doing okay!


----------



## Tennyson

OutWest said:


> Bella continues to do well. Her last visit to Davis was uneventful really and she hasn't had nausea lately. We go back next Wednesday. Hope all continues to well. She's enjoying summer swimming quite a lot. Her nurse sent me this photo from her last treatment. Bella was leaning on Jackie's leg during the IV.


What a beautiful picture of Bella.
Eleanor Roosevelt move over.....I have a new hero.


----------



## Harleysmum

Way to go Bella!


----------



## OutWest

Bella's visit to Davis on Wednesday went well. We were both totally exhausted when we got home...stress and high temperatures! Her blood count was still on the low side, a condition that has become normal and expected for her. But it was high enough for treatment at the same level she received two weeks ago. They have me giving her anti-nausea meds. So far she's been fine although this morning she wanted to leave behind a part of her meal. 

She enjoyed Tucker's birthday last week because she got a couple of burger patties, too.  

Bella is enjoying her summer in any case, with lots of swimming. Love my sweet Bella Bear. Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## jennretz

I love hearing how well Bella is doing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

Go Bella!!


----------



## OutWest

We had a bit of a setback today. Although I haven't seen her vomiting, Bella didn't seem to want her food this morning. She rolled over on the floor and looked up at me as if to say, "I just don't want it, mom." So I popped open a can of tripe dog food that helped last time she refused food and it seemed to work. She only ate half of her breakfast but I was happy with that. Tonight she ate her dinner with the help of more tripe dog food. 

Another thing my daughter and I have noticed is that her skin tone has changed. Her belly, where you can see the skin easily, has changed from pink to a dirty-looking grey color. I actually tried washing it, thinking she had gotten dirt on her tummy. I will need to ask the doctor about that.

But her spirits remain good. She was happy to swim today.

I found this picture, taken the night after her trip to Davis two weeks ago. She was so tired and she snuggled up with my daughter's teddy bear.


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts and hoping this is a minor bump on the road...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamm

Thinking of you guys<3


----------



## OutWest

Bella, my daughter, and I went to Davis today. Bella's blood work was about where they expected so she was able to receive chemo via IV. The next round is oral, administered by me in two weeks. 

The doctor said the change in her skin tone is from the radiation and is probably permanent. No biggie to me but I wanted to know. She used to have such a pretty pink belly! :x Her coat has also gotten thin and her poor tail is just a mere shadow of its former splendid self. 

It was a fairly ordinary day except that Bella went out the backdoor first thing this morning, found a patch of briars and rolled around. :doh::doh::doh: I had given her a bath two days ago and have been brushing her every day to keep her tidy for today's vet visit. We didn't have enough time to get the burrs off before we left. I apologized to the nurse. When the doctor came out to chat we all had a good laugh because Bella was really, really coated in burrs. Under her arms, between her toes...everywhere. Nurse Jackie, wonderful soul that she is, managed to get most of them off. :appl::appl:

They said that Bella has relaxed enormously since the start of treatment and has a real fan club in the clinic now. That made me feel good!


----------



## jennretz

I love Bella's antics . So glad she is continuing to do well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

That report put a smile on my face  

Go Bella!!


----------



## KKaren

OutWest said:


> They said that Bella has relaxed enormously since the start of treatment and has a real fan club in the clinic now. That made me feel good!


Miss Bella has a fan club here too. I'm glad to read that it went well at her checkup.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella, my daughter, and I went to Davis today. Bella's blood work was about where they expected so she was able to receive chemo via IV. The next round is oral, administered by me in two weeks.
> 
> The doctor said the change in her skin tone is from the radiation and is probably permanent. No biggie to me but I wanted to know. She used to have such a pretty pink belly! :x Her coat has also gotten thin and her poor tail is just a mere shadow of its former splendid self.
> 
> It was a fairly ordinary day except that Bella went out the backdoor first thing this morning, found a patch of briars and rolled around. :doh::doh::doh: I had given her a bath two days ago and have been brushing her every day to keep her tidy for today's vet visit. We didn't have enough time to get the burrs off before we left. I apologized to the nurse. When the doctor came out to chat we all had a good laugh because Bella was really, really coated in burrs. Under her arms, between her toes...everywhere. Nurse Jackie, wonderful soul that she is, managed to get most of them off. :appl::appl:
> 
> They said that Bella has relaxed enormously since the start of treatment and has a real fan club in the clinic now. That made me feel good!


So glad to hear the good report on Bella. Please give her some big kisses and hugs!0


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, always good to hear how well she's doing.


----------



## Mausann

Oh my so sorry to hear about Bella, hope you caught it early so it can be beat!! Hugs and prayers


----------



## OutWest

Bella is doing well after this last treatment. The doctor has had me giving her anti-nausea meds so that is undoubtedly helping her keep her food down and her spirits up.

We are rather hot here and the pool is out of commission for a couple days, so the dogs can't swim. They are both making like puddles on the patio next to me, under the awning. Love these guys. :x


----------



## OutWest

BTW, I thought I'd share this info. This food is great. Bella will scarf it down when she won't eat anything else. And she will scarf down any pills or kibble mixed with it. Best thing is...it has no scent. At least not that dreadful tripe scent. :--sitnky:y


----------



## Pilgrim123

Now that is interesting about the food. I doubt if it available here, but it's important information for so many other sick dogs. It's good that she is doing so well, despite the heat.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> BTW, I thought I'd share this info. This food is great. Bella will scarf it down when she won't eat anything else. And she will scarf down any pills or kibble mixed with it. Best thing is...it has no scent. At least not that dreadful tripe scent. :--sitnky:y


Glad that Bella likes the food.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Bella. Hope the pool is back in working condition. Glad you have found a food that she likes!!


----------



## OutWest

SandyK said:


> Checking in on Bella. Hope the pool is back in working condition. Glad you have found a food that she likes!!


Unfortunately, pool is not back in working order. But I'm hoping for the day after tomorrow. Meanwhile it's cooled off a bit here, which helps!


----------



## OutWest

Today Bella started taking her latest round of chemo. It's in pill form and she's getting it at home (no trip to Davis...doing a happy dance!). 

She and Tucker have been swimming every day and having a blast. Bella's life is good. No one who sees her would ever guess she's fighting cancer. We are working hard at enjoying every day.


----------



## rooroch

Great news that Bella is doing so well and that the pool is back in use. Having pills you can give at home must make a huge difference. Keep strong Bella.


----------



## jennretz

So happy Bella continues to do well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

So happy to hear that Bella is doing well!.


----------



## OutWest

Yesterday we made the trek to Petsmart to buy the tripe food that Bella likes when her tummy is upset. So far she doesn't have an upset tummy but I like to keep it on hand. They were having a sale on pet toys so of course we had to get a couple. This is Tucker and Bella after they got their toys. Best picture I could get. :grin2:

Then we all went swimming and splashed around. It hit 111 Fahrenheit here yesterday! Thank goodness for AC and swimming pools.


----------



## goldy1

It's really great seeing your latest updates - Go Bella!

But 111 degrees ! Everyone must be loving the pool.


----------



## dborgers

Hot all over ... Made me grin with the swimming. You and your fur kids are having a fun summer. Yeah!!!

Continued good wishes for Bella's treatments allowing her to 'carpe diem'


----------



## Amystelter

What fun!!! Nothing better that a new toy - love the update


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

We made our trek to UC Davis Wednesday. Bella's bloodwork was good enough and she got her chemo. So far she doesn't seem to have any tummy troubles. 

Yesterday I was totally wiped out. Not sure why. The drive there and back probably did it. Today everyone is much better and rested. Some guys are taking a dead tree out, out in the yard. Once they're gone we will all go swimming. 

I feel so very lucky that Bella has responded well to treatment and that we are getting this extra time with her. Fingers crossed for many more months and maybe even years.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> We made our trek to UC Davis Wednesday. Bella's bloodwork was good enough and she got her chemo. So far she doesn't seem to have any tummy troubles.
> 
> Yesterday I was totally wiped out. Not sure why. The drive there and back probably did it. Today everyone is much better and rested. Some guys are taking a dead tree out, out in the yard. Once they're gone we will all go swimming.
> 
> I feel so very lucky that Bella has responded well to treatment and that we are getting this extra time with her. Fingers crossed for many more months and maybe even years.


Glad to hear about Bella's bloodwork and hope you all enjoyed the swim!!


----------



## goldy1

I love to hear good news about Bella. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl

That's great news. So happy to read this update.


----------



## swishywagga

Really happy to hear that Bella continues to do well.


----------



## OutWest

Bella is watching the Olympics track and field with me. 

She thinks some of the races take too long.


----------



## Karen519

*Like your picture*



OutWest said:


> Bella is watching the Olympics track and field with me.
> 
> She thinks some of the races take too long.


I like the picture of you two. I think some of the races take too long, too!


----------



## OutWest

Bella's been having a nice summer. Interestingly, she has gotten more and more into swimming. In the past, it's mostly been Tucker who was really into the water games. She gets soooo excited when she sees one of us in our swim suit. 

Here are a few pictures of the two of them. The ugly green fencing is temporary and intended to keep them out of the new garden. Hasn't worked though! LOL.

In this picture, Bella got the ball.  It's usually Tucker.


----------



## OutWest

Bella spends a lot of time running around the pool cheering Tucker on. Tucker does a lot of running around the pool, too. A nice side benefit is that their nails don't need trimming in warm weather!


----------



## OutWest

Shake, shake, shake! Shake your booty!


----------



## tikiandme

It looks like Bella and Tucker are having a fantastic time in the pool!


----------



## jennretz

So glad that Bella continues to do well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Shake it Bella! Tucker too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella and Tucker*

I love the pool pictures of Bella and Tucker!
All I can say is that I WISH I could join them; what a beautiful pool!!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bella is doing well. Looks like her and Tucker had a great time in the pool!!:smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Looks like they're both having a great time. So glad to see this update.


----------



## OutWest

So....YAY! And double YAY! 

Yesterday I got a wonderful surprise. Bella had her LAST chemo treatment! I will be bringing her in once a month for a check-up but unless/until she has more symptoms, she is DONE. 

I realize the statistics indicate that she will probably not be with us through the end of next summer, but I can always hope she is one of those rare ones who don't just go into temporary remission but are cured. I've heard of two such dogs. 
:crossfing:crossfing

We were very happy (well, I was...Bella remains somewhat clueless since I don't think she ever felt very bad and she always seems a bit confused as to why we kept going back to that place....) so I stopped on the way out of town to get her a puppucino. She loves those things! And when we got home, she got extra hugs and kisses. :x:x:x

I'm still pretty excited.


----------



## jennretz

That is a huge milestone! So happy for you and Bella  Hope she enjoyed her puppacino ;-)


----------



## Pilgrim123

That's brilliant news! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Max's Dad

Wonderful news!


----------



## rooroch

That's great. Well done to all of you and I hope you can relax now and enjoy the rest of the summer by your lovely pool.


----------



## swishywagga

That's really great news, please pass on a hug and an extra treat from me!.


----------



## goldensmum

OMG that's great news for you and Bella. Will be keeping :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing and everything else crossed too. Give Bella a big hug from us :x


----------



## Pammie

I am so happy for you and Bella! :rockon::wiggle::banana::headbang2arty:


----------



## goldy1

Such wonderful news - I am so happy for all of you. Never stop believing !


----------



## Amystelter

Fingers crossed for you too! Great news -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so happy for Bella! Having gone through chemo with one of my own dogs (who didn't make it through the full treatment plan) knowing that Bella made it to end is a wonderful milestone!!!!! I hope and pray she is one of the ones who beats the odds!!!! You've both worked so hard!!!!! Enjoy the end of the treatment and the end of summer


----------



## SandyK

What great news!!! Here's to hoping she is one of the cured ones!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That is such great news. Definitely worth celebrating! So happy for you.


----------



## OutWest

Thank you all for your kind words. Bella has been having as much fun as we can arrange, mostly involving swimming. Yesterday Tucker spent the afternoon at the groomer. His thick coat collects burrs like no other.  But it gave me the chance to swim alone with Bella. We had a blast. She is not the best retriever--tends to leave the ball far, far away. I have to get out of the water to go get it! But she jumped and splashed, and after we got out, she got a quick shampoo at the side of the pool. She was a very happy camper. 

And, she has gotten really good with the kittens. All of the cats are very comfortable around her (not Tucker). 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## OutWest

Things have been good but we hit a bump tonight. Bella had no interest in her dinner. I could tell when I came through the door with the dogs' bowls. She crept low to the ground and wouldn't look at me. I opened a can of tripe and not even that enticed her. So we got up onto the couch together and I hand fed her a few handfuls until she refused to eat more. 

Not sure what this means, if anything. Just now she wouldn't get up onto the bed with me. Something's going on with her. Sigh. The hard part is, you just don't know...Is it cancer-related, or did she eat something bad in the yard, or what?


----------



## Pilgrim123

That really is rather worrying, with Bella not wanting to eat. Hopefully, it is just a gastric upset and she feels better tomorrow. It would be rather nice if dogs came with big flashing read-outs that diagnosed their problems and gave you possible solutions. It would have helped a great deal with Girly, before she got terminally ill.


----------



## OutWest

Well I just found and cleaned up a puddle of vomit. Pretty sure it was Bella although I didn't see what happened. Went out to the garage to get her anti-nausea med and can't find it! I'm almost positive I got a refill recently but it's not with her other meds. So I will look more in the morning. She's curled up on the floor next to me, miserable. Poor sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Bella isn't feeling good, hope she had a restful night and is feeling better this morning and has a good day.


----------



## jennretz

Hope this is just a stomach upset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Hoping Bella's tummy is just upset.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope Bella is feeling better today.


----------



## OutWest

She ate her breakfast! I think she's feeling better. I kept her with me last night so I could hear if she got sick again and she didn't. She ate the tripe wet food first, and then turned her nose up (down, actually  ) at the rest. So I hand-fed her the remaining kibble. 

Then, I turned my back on her for a minute and then realized she was in my bathroom. In the two minutes there, she cleaned out the kittens' kibble, the remaining bits of wet food, and of course, the litter box. :surprise: Ha! I'd say her appetite is returning. 

I'll keep a close eye on her though. I still haven't found the anti-nausea med and due to today's holiday, regular offices are closed and I would have to call UCD emergency about it so I'm glad I don't need to.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Things have been good but we hit a bump tonight. Bella had no interest in her dinner. I could tell when I came through the door with the dogs' bowls. She crept low to the ground and wouldn't look at me. I opened a can of tripe and not even that enticed her. So we got up onto the couch together and I hand fed her a few handfuls until she refused to eat more.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this means, if anything. Just now she wouldn't get up onto the bed with me. Something's going on with her. Sigh. The hard part is, you just don't know...Is it cancer-related, or did she eat something bad in the yard, or what?




I wish they could tell us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> She ate her breakfast! I think she's feeling better. I kept her with me last night so I could hear if she got sick again and she didn't. She ate the tripe wet food first, and then turned her nose up (down, actually  ) at the rest. So I hand-fed her the remaining kibble.
> 
> Then, I turned my back on her for a minute and then realized she was in my bathroom. In the two minutes there, she cleaned out the kittens' kibble, the remaining bits of wet food, and of course, the litter box. :surprise: Ha! I'd say her appetite is returning.
> 
> I'll keep a close eye on her though. I still haven't found the anti-nausea med and due to today's holiday, regular offices are closed and I would have to call UCD emergency about it so I'm glad I don't need to.



Yeah, I couldn't leave anyone else food around my boy. It's gone in a flash. But the poop? Yuck! Extra special vitamins I suppose. 

I hope her appetite stays up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Bella has developed an annoying habit of barking incessantly when she sees me heading into the garage (where dog food is stored) with the dog bowls. I've been working with her on ending that. Last night, my first clue that something was off with her was her silence. Tonight at dinner time, she started barking again. I guess she's feeling better.  Never been so happy to have a dog misbehave.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella has developed an annoying habit of barking incessantly when she sees me heading into the garage (where dog food is stored) with the dog bowls. I've been working with her on ending that. Last night, my first clue that something was off with her was her silence. Tonight at dinner time, she started barking again. I guess she's feeling better.  Never been so happy to have a dog misbehave.


So glad that Bella is feeling better and eating! Maybe her tummy was upset from eating the kitty litter and kitty food.
Tucker and Tonka do the incessant barking when I go to feed them, too!


----------



## goldy1

So glad to hear that Bella's appetite is back and she's barking for the food again. It's so funny how when they give us a scare, they can do no wrong after that. Go Bella!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bella is feeling better!! Keep barking girl:grin2:


----------



## OutWest

We didn't get to swim today, but I plan to tomorrow. Bella was just up on my bed for a belly rub, her favorite thing. And both Ruthie (elderly cat) and Ivy (kitten) were on the bed also. It was very sweet. The cats aren't afraid of Bella and it's very nice.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> We didn't get to swim today, but I plan to tomorrow. Bella was just up on my bed for a belly rub, her favorite thing. And both Ruthie (elderly cat) and Ivy (kitten) were on the bed also. It was very sweet. The cats aren't afraid of Bella and it's very nice.


I can just picture Bella, Ruthie and Ivy on the bed!! What *cute names they have*.
It is so wonderful when pets get along that well!


----------



## Sweet Girl

OutWest said:


> We didn't get to swim today, but I plan to tomorrow. Bella was just up on my bed for a belly rub, her favorite thing. And both Ruthie (elderly cat) and Ivy (kitten) were on the bed also. It was very sweet. The cats aren't afraid of Bella and it's very nice.


One word: pictures!!! 
As in, we need!! :smile2:


----------



## OutWest

Tonight while in my daughter's room saying good night, I felt a lump on Bella's neck. I've been feeling her neck a lot. It's a big swollen area. Wasn't there yesterday. I'm very upset. I didn't want to say anything to my DD right before bed. But needed to tell somebody. I'll call Davis timorrow and make an appointment to bring her in. I don't want her to die.


----------



## OutWest

Sweet Girl said:


> One word: pictures!!!
> As in, we need!! :smile2:


Here you are... My peacable kingdom.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lovely picture - thank you.

I'm so sorry to read about the lump you found. I hope you can get her seen soon. Will be sending positive thoughts..


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Here you are... My peacable kingdom.




Aww. So sweet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Tonight while in my daughter's room saying good night, I felt a lump on Bella's neck. I've been feeling her neck a lot. It's a big swollen area. Wasn't there yesterday. I'm very upset. I didn't want to say anything to my DD right before bed. But needed to tell somebody. I'll call Davis timorrow and make an appointment to bring her in. I don't want her to die.



Could it be a fatty lump? My Abby's lumps spring up overnight. She's covered with them. I know how worried you must be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

I hope the lump turns out to be nothing serious. Sending out positive thoughts for you and Bella.


----------



## hbastian12

Hoping for a positive outcome for your Bella. My 12 year old Pal has been treated for the past year for chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia. On a chemo drug plus prednisone and his blood test results have been very good. Bad news is he was just diagnosed with cutaneous lymphoma. We were able to identify the leukemia with a blood test that my own vet sent out to be performed. It was about $300 but I should have had it done immediately because I worried for months while we kept taking monthly test to see if the results were different. Also he required a abdominal ultrasound and chest xray to make sure there was no cancer elsewhere. The chemo was about $130 per month plus the prednisone. We also performed a CBC every month before going to see the oncologies. Once you know what your dog has, report it to the breeder. I hope that luck is with you. Your Bella is so young.


----------



## hbastian12

Please disregard my comments about Leukemia and the treatments. I did not see your mention of the lump on her neck. Again, prayers are with you both.


----------



## OutWest

I called Davis and they want to see her soon. Earliest appointment was for Wednesday morning, so off we go. I am terribly bummed. I'm not one to borrow trouble ahead of time but this just isn't good. The outcomes for a relapse so soon after completion of the whole protocol are not good.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Finding the lump must have been a real worry. Good luck with the visit.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathleen*



OutWest said:


> I called Davis and they want to see her soon. Earliest appointment was for Wednesday morning, so off we go. I am terribly bummed. I'm not one to borrow trouble ahead of time but this just isn't good. The outcomes for a relapse so soon after completion of the whole protocol are not good.


Kathleen: I will be praying for Bella and you! I know how we worry. Hopefully, it's just a fatty lump, Smooch used to get a lot of them.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I'm glad she's being seen soon. Hugs for you and Bella.


----------



## kansas gold

Best wishes!!!


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I called Davis and they want to see her soon. Earliest appointment was for Wednesday morning, so off we go. I am terribly bummed. I'm not one to borrow trouble ahead of time but this just isn't good. The outcomes for a relapse so soon after completion of the whole protocol are not good.




I hope your worst fears are unfounded. Good luck on Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sending prayers your way. Glad they can get you in so soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972

Sending prayers. My cousins Bassett hound was one week away from being done with chemo and getting the lymphoma shot and sadly it came back.


----------



## SandyK

Good wishes being sent for Wednesday!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you guys. Waiting for that apt will be hard. Try not to worry too much before you know for sure.


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

Outwest

Thinking of you and praying for you and Bella.
I HATE waiting!


----------



## brianne

Sending positive thoughts for sweet Bella and praying the lump is nothing. Waiting is the absolute worst.

{hugs}


----------



## OutWest

brianne said:


> Sending positive thoughts for sweet Bella and praying the lump is nothing. Waiting is the absolute worst.
> 
> {hugs}


Yes, it really is.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Adding my good thoughts for a good visit tomorrow.


----------



## kwhit

Chance, Lucy and I are also sending a ton of good thoughts for a great visit tomorrow. Hugs, too...


----------



## sophieanne

Praying/wishing for a good visit for Bella tomorrow. Hopefully just a little glitch that they can get back on track.


----------



## goldy1

Prayers for Bella that this is an unrelated innocent lump. They are quite common. Bella and you deserve a break. Sending positive thoughts for tomorrow.


----------



## rooroch

Thinking of you today and hoping all goes well at your appointment. Big hug from France to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Thinking of you and Bella today. Let us know how the vet goes.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hoping it goes well today..


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you and Bella today...


----------



## Ginams

Thinking of you and sweet Bella today.


----------



## kwhit

Sending good thoughts...


----------



## abbysunnymom

Good luck with your Bella...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Adding my best wishes and positive thoughts to beautiful Bella.


----------



## KKaren

Looking in on Bella and sending prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Checking in on Bella and you.


----------



## goldy1

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Bella :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts your way and Bella's.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Amystelter

Checking in on Bella, hope al. Goes well at the vet -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Woo hoo! Just heard from the doctor. The aspirated test showed white blood cells indicative of an infection and NO cancer cells! 

The whole drive there I was thinking, "I hope she has an infection." The irony of that is not lost on me.  

So they are testing the cells to see if there is a better antibiotic than the broad-spectrum clavamox they sent us home with. But it looks like Miss Bella Bear has not relapsed. 

I have to run out at this moment have not read everyone's comments, but will when I get home. Thank you everybody!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank heavens for that! Brilliant news!


----------



## mattg1

Pilgrim123 said:


> Diagnosis really knocks you for a loop, doesn't it?! You know life will never be the same. Best wishes for you and Bella.


Don't panic! I have leukemia, or rather I had it, I am now what is termed mrd negative thanks to a clinical trial for a drug called acp 196, ( doesn't have a name yet). This drug was first tried in dogs and cured about 50% of them. Most vets do not know this exists because it is so new, SO BRING IT UP TO THEM. Best of luck to you.--MATT


----------



## Dave S

Good to hear!


----------



## kansas gold

Such great news!!!


----------



## kwhit

Yay!!! :banana:


----------



## jennretz

Yeah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max's Dad

Great news!


----------



## OutWest

I have to say I've been floating on air since the doctor called. When they looked at the cells in-house under the microscope, they said they looked like white blood cells, indicating an infection. Then they sent the sample to he lab for examination by a pathologist. The doctor looked her over carefully, including her mouth and teeth, but couldn't find the cause. Nevertheless, they are treating her and want to see her back in two weeks once the antibiotics are finished. Her lymph nodes are doing their job, fighting infection. Nurse Jackie said when she brought Bella outside, "Stop scaring your mom!" And I completely agree.


----------



## tikiandme

Very wonderful news!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Yeah! Great news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news, very happy for you and Bella.


----------



## sophieanne

It is soooo wonderful to read good news!!!! Yay for Bella's continued good health!!!!


----------



## goldy1

Huge sigh of relief. Nurse Jackie got it right - you don't need these scares!!!


----------



## dborgers

I love that Bella is doing so well!


----------



## murphy1

wonderful........


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Woo hoo! Just heard from the doctor. The aspirated test showed white blood cells indicative of an infection and NO cancer cells!
> 
> The whole drive there I was thinking, "I hope she has an infection." The irony of that is not lost on me.
> 
> So they are testing the cells to see if there is a better antibiotic than the broad-spectrum clavamox they sent us home with. But it looks like Miss Bella Bear has not relapsed.
> 
> I have to run out at this moment have not read everyone's comments, but will when I get home. Thank you everybody!




That is so awesome! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Great news!!! Never been happier to know someone's baby has an infection!! Go Bella:grin2:


----------



## rooroch

So happy to read your great news.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathleen*



OutWest said:


> I have to say I've been floating on air since the doctor called. When they looked at the cells in-house under the microscope, they said they looked like white blood cells, indicating an infection. Then they sent the sample to he lab for examination by a pathologist. The doctor looked her over carefully, including her mouth and teeth, but couldn't find the cause. Nevertheless, they are treating her and want to see her back in two weeks once the antibiotics are finished. Her lymph nodes are doing their job, fighting infection. Nurse Jackie said when she brought Bella outside, "Stop scaring your mom!" And I completely agree.


Kathleen

I am SO HAPPY for you and Bella.00

No more scares for Mom!


----------



## swishywagga

That's really great news!


----------



## Amystelter

Awesome, that's worth a lizard chase!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank GOODNESS!! What a relief.


----------



## OutWest

Amystelter said:


> Awesome, that's worth a lizard chase!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, we spent about an hour in the yard yesterday. Tucker chased his ball and Bella looked under rocks for lizards.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Yes, we spent about an hour in the yard yesterday. Tucker chased his ball and Bella looked under rocks for lizards.


Sounds like Bella and Tucker had a good time!


----------



## OutWest

Karen519 said:


> Sounds like Bella and Tucker had a good time!


They are both very typical GRs in their individual ways. Tucker is a water, food, and ball hound. Bella loves food, plush toys to carry around, and belly rubs.  Oh and hunting for lizards while Tucker is chasing his ball. 

Yesterday we all got to swim, everyone but DD who said the water was too cold. The pool is lovely after two or here days of heat. But today, people are coming to install a pool heater. Yay! I am hoping to be able to do laps year round. 

Yesterday though, Tucker was being a ball hog. He wanted to give me the ball so I would throw it but he also wanted it in his mouth to chomp on. The result was Bella wasn't getting much pool action. So I got another ball and threw one for each but Bella being herself she happily dives in, gets the ball, and drops it way far from me. But she had a good time. I can't tell if the antibiotics are doing the trick but she seems happy. I haven't heard back from the doctor about the lab report either, so I need to give her a call.


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-www*



OutWest said:


> They are both very typical GRs in their individual ways. Tucker is a water, food, and ball hound. Bella loves food, plush toys to carry around, and belly rubs.  Oh and hunting for lizards while Tucker is chasing his ball.
> 
> Yesterday we all got to swim, everyone but DD who said the water was too cold. The pool is lovely after two or here days of heat. But today, people are coming to install a pool heater. Yay! I am hoping to be able to do laps year round.
> 
> Yesterday though, Tucker was being a ball hog. He wanted to give me the ball so I would throw it but he also wanted it in his mouth to chomp on. The result was Bella wasn't getting much pool action. So I got another ball and threw one for each but Bella being herself she happily dives in, gets the ball, and drops it way far from me. But she had a good time. I can't tell if the antibiotics are doing the trick but she seems happy. I haven't heard back from the doctor about the lab report either, so I need to give her a call.


I can picture you and the dogs enjoying the pool from what you've said. It is funny how dogs have their very own personalities, like and dislikes, just like their human counterparts! Tucker loves to carry a squeaky toy in his mouth almost all of the time, whereas Tonka is really not into any toys at all!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

i just read this entire thread from the beginning. im so glad you and bella are doing well! what a road you have been on. she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Amystelter

Glad Bella enjoyed herself playing ball. They do make their own rules, don't they


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Just here to report that Bella is doing well. We are not done with the antibiotics yet. But her appetite is great...she seems chipper...We're going swimming later...will try to get some photos.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear that she's doing well. Enjoy your swim, Bella.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Bella have a nice swim!!!:grin2:


----------



## OutWest

*Bella just turned five!*

We went to UC Davis today and they said she's doing really well. The one lymph gland is still a bit there to touch but the doctor said the antibiotics are working.

On the way home we celebrated her birthday at In N Out. Bella loved her puppy patty.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Glad you are enjoying your Birthday Bella!! Didn't know that they made a Puppy Patty!
Tucker and Tonka are lobbying to get rid of me and have you for a Mom!


----------



## jennretz

I bet Bella loved that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Karen519 said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Birthday Bella!! Didn't know that they made a Puppy Patty!
> Tucker and Tonka are lobbying to get rid of me and have you for a Mom!


I sincerely doubt that, Karen! Not with the way you dote on them.


----------



## OutWest

Karen519 said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Birthday Bella!! Didn't know that they made a Puppy Patty!
> Tucker and Tonka are lobbying to get rid of me and have you for a Mom!


Also, if you go to In N Out, just ask for a plain patty, no salt. They charge all of 98 cents.


----------



## OutWest

Here's my pretty girl, resting after trip in her blue kerchief from UC Davis. 

:--heart:


----------



## SandyK

Happy Birthday Bella!!! I think you should get some dessert also!!:wink2:


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

"Where's the Frosty Paws?", says Bella!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Happy birthday bella!


----------



## Mel

Happy birthday Bella! The Puppy Patty looked really yummy and you look really smart in your blue kerchief. Lots of love.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy Birthday, Bella!


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Belated birthday. sweet Bella!


----------



## OutWest

So, Bella has just finished two-plus weeks of antibiotics. But she has another lump in her throat area. I'm going to see if I can take her to her local vet for checking. So bummed. It seems like one step forward and two steps back.


----------



## jennretz

Sending prayers to Bella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas gold

Prayers and good thoughts going your way.


----------



## tikiandme

Sending good thoughts out to you and Bella.....


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Praying for you and Bella!


----------



## Amystelter

Prayers sent out to Bella -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

We have an appointment tomorrow afternoon with our regular vet. I'm going to ask him to check her out stem to stern. He will want to aspirate the node that's swollen and my guess is he will find white blood cells from an infection. Also guessing that the original infection did not get resolved by the clavamox. I hope we can ID the source of the infection and get to the bottom of this. I'm really glad we can go to our local vet--he's wonderful--because the long drive over to UC Davis is hard on Bella and on me. 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow afternoon's appointment. 

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Breiwynn

Sending good vibes! Wishing you and Bella the best and hopefully the appointment tomorrow will raise your spirits!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Saying prayers for her appt.!


----------



## kwhit

Sending a ton of good thoughts for Bella's appointment today...


----------



## OutWest

Our doctor seems to have uncovered the cause of the enlarged lymph gland, which may be a cyst. The cause seems to be a small skin infection on her right shoulder. A scraping is going to the lab for testing. The doctor think her skin infection may be resistant to the clavamox so he's prescribed cephalex (sp?). He thinks it might be allergy related or might be because she scraped her skin on a burr. He also sent us home with a jar of skin wipes to use on the spot. He didn't do an aspiration on the lump but first wanted to see what the lab said and how she responded or not to the new antibiotic.

So the good news it's probably a skin infection, possibly caused by allergies. The bad news is that the first bill alone was $242 and I'm thinking PetPlan either will not cover it (they consider allergic reactions for Bella to be a pre existing condition) or will not include it as part of the cancer/chemo care, which means it essentially comes out of my pocket. :frown2:

Anyway, here is Bella, calmly surveying her domain this evening as her goofy brother Tucker chased his ball around in the dirt. Sweet girl.


----------



## SandyK

Glad things still seem to be infection. I hope the new med works!!


----------



## goldensmum

Hope that the new meds do their job quickly and that the lump is "just" a cyst. Sending bigs hugs for your special girl


----------



## jennretz

Hoping new med helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

Hope that new med helps. Kisses to Bella and Tucker.


----------



## OutWest

Reporting out... The new med seems to be doing the trick. The lump in her throat is going down, and the infected patch on her shoulder has crusted over and feels smaller. The true test will be when the meds are done, if the lump returns as it did before or stays gone. Meanwhile Bella seems just fine and her normal self. Once she's done with these meds, I'm going to start giving her some goats milk yogurt to build up her gut bacteria. After weeks and weeks of antibiotics, they will need some help!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the medication is helping Bella, I hope once she finishes it the lump doesn't return and the infected area on her shoulder is completely healed.


Good idea about giving her the goat's milk yogurt, sure it will really help.


----------



## jennretz

So happy to see this update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Good news! Fingers and paws crossed, fourteen all together


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl

Great update!


----------



## Bodiesmummy

OutWest said:


> Reporting out... The new med seems to be doing the trick. The lump in her throat is going down, and the infected patch on her shoulder has crusted over and feels smaller. The true test will be when the meds are done, if the lump returns as it did before or stays gone. Meanwhile Bella seems just fine and her normal self. Once she's done with these meds, I'm going to start giving her some goats milk yogurt to build up her gut bacteria. After weeks and weeks of antibiotics, they will need some help!


Kathleen, you and Bella have been through so much! I skimmed through your thread (admittedly did not read ALL 500+ posts!) since you have been so supportive on mine and I feel for you. I AM glad to see that this latest fiasco seems to have a "simple" explanation and isn't cancer related. I'm just sorry you and Bella have to deal with so much at such a young age. She's a lovely girl. So lean in comparison to my lunk! Just wanted you to know I am sending you both healing thoughts and will keep abreast of Bella's progress. We will think of Bella when Fionn eats at In N Out :grin2:


----------



## OutWest

Bella reporting out..mom getz to due all the riting hear and I want to say some stuf too.

I feel reeely grayt! That lump thingy in my throwt is gawn end the uther stuf is going too (but mom sez too slowly). And best of all--Mom is so excited cuz my fuzzy stuff (she calls them feathers) are growing back! And, my tummie is looking pink again, not gray! We went to the too-far-away doctir place and the nice peeple with cookees petted me all over. Whatever thay told mom made her smile.  

So thatz it fur now. Life is gud except Tucker keeps bugging the kiteez and mom gets mad.  

Thaynk yuu all for saying nice thingz to my mommee. She appreshiaytez it a lot.


----------



## solinvictus

Keep up the good work Bella and keep Mama happy so she isn't fussing about Tucker being a stinker. Continued prayers for you and your Mama.


----------



## Pilgrim123

A good report! Hooray! Bella, keep up the good work and make sure your Mom remembers where the treats are.


----------



## jennretz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sterling18

Great post Bella. Keep it up.

One thing I've learned over the last few months and weeks. Your kind, as in breed, is so tough that nothing can keep you down. You guys are stubborn as heck and if you put your minds to it, great things happen.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Reporting out... The new med seems to be doing the trick. The lump in her throat is going down, and the infected patch on her shoulder has crusted over and feels smaller. The true test will be when the meds are done, if the lump returns as it did before or stays gone. Meanwhile Bella seems just fine and her normal self. Once she's done with these meds, I'm going to start giving her some goats milk yogurt to build up her gut bacteria. After weeks and weeks of antibiotics, they will need some help!


So glad to hear that the med is working. Hugs and kisses to sweet Bella!


----------



## OutWest

Bella has been doing quite well up until the day before yesterday when she began refusing food. I opened up a can of tripe food and mushed the kibble into it and then it went down the hatch. She's still refusing to eat plain kibble. Not sure if she has an upset stomach or if she's just figured out how to get the tasty wet food out of the humans... 

We go to Davis next week on Tuesday. They wanted to book me for Wednesday but a little bell went off in my head and I asked is that the day before Thanksgiving? We switched to Tuesday. I will be driving on Thursday to my sister's. Don't need two long trips in a row!


----------



## jennretz

Hoping it's that she wants the wet food and being ornery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella has been doing quite well up until the day before yesterday when she began refusing food. I opened up a can of tripe food and mushed the kibble into it and then it went down the hatch. She's still refusing to eat plain kibble. Not sure if she has an upset stomach or if she's just figured out how to get the tasty wet food out of the humans...
> 
> We go to Davis next week on Tuesday. They wanted to book me for Wednesday but a little bell went off in my head and I asked is that the day before Thanksgiving? We switched to Tuesday. I will be driving on Thursday to my sister's. Don't need two long trips in a row!


Sorry to here Bella doesn't want to eat and hope she is just holding out for the wet food.


----------



## sterling18

Goldens are one of the smartest dogs out there. I believe in my heart their intelligence is off the charts. Why am I saying this, well, once they figured out how to get their human parents to give them what they want, they will do their darndest to get what they want. It's either that or they tummy just needs to slow down on the food. I'm sure Bella will chow down again. Bet you if you offered a scoop of ice cream it's a different tune.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Hope Bella has regained her appetite.


----------



## OutWest

Bella did one of the funniest things she's ever done the other day. I've been giving her three tablets every morning to treat the fungus infection she got recently. I'd stuff them into a pill pocket and they would go down the hatch. But I think they must taste bad because lately she hasn't been too keen on taking them. 

So the other day I put them into the pill pockets and then wrapped those in the wet food that she likes so much, and put her dish down. I came back to check her bowl to be sure everything had gone down and found two pill pockets, intact and very cleanly licked of all wet food, sitting smack dab in the center of her bowl.  She sat next to her dish with her head hanging down, her tail thumping the ground like she does when she thinks she's done something wrong. I tried to hand feed her the pockets but she refused them so I gave up. She only had two days' worth of medicine left so I made an executive decision and stopped giving it to her. I figure her future likely holds many pills and capsules and I don't want to create resistance and problems where there used to be none. She's such a sweet girl and sometimes a very funny one!


----------



## jennretz

Aww, sweet Bella poor girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sterling18

OutWest said:


> Bella did one of the funniest things she's ever done the other day. I've been giving her three tablets every morning to treat the fungus infection she got recently. I'd stuff them into a pill pocket and they would go down the hatch. But I think they must taste bad because lately she hasn't been too keen on taking them.
> 
> So the other day I put them into the pill pockets and then wrapped those in the wet food that she likes so much, and put her dish down. I came back to check her bowl to be sure everything had gone down and found two pill pockets, intact and very cleanly licked of all wet food, sitting smack dab in the center of her bowl.  She sat next to her dish with her head hanging down, her tail thumping the ground like she does when she thinks she's done something wrong. I tried to hand feed her the pockets but she refused them so I gave up. She only had two days' worth of medicine left so I made an executive decision and stopped giving it to her. I figure her future likely holds many pills and capsules and I don't want to create resistance and problems where there used to be none. She's such a sweet girl and sometimes a very funny one!


You're spot on. Don't force it. Btw, that's a very smart pup. We tried all sorts of things to hide the pills. Eventually, we stuck it dinner we cooked and set aside. 

Bella sounds like a Golden for sure.

Best of luck to Bella and you.


----------



## OutWest

So Bella and I made our little trek to Davis yesterday. I told them her appetite hadn't been up to par but seemed to have returned to normal but that nothing else unusual had been going on. They patted her and poked her and said she looked just great. And when Nurse Jackie returned her to me she said Bella might accidentally have gotten a piece of bacon. I had smelled the food when I entered the lobby...a pre-Thanksgiving employee event was underway. Jackie is such a kick. She always finds the best morsels and cookies to give "her" dogs. 

But it was a good report and that is what I'm thankful for today!


----------



## Pilgrim123

A good report to be thankful about. That is good news.


----------



## jennretz

I think I like Nurse Jackie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> So Bella and I made our little trek to Davis yesterday. I told them her appetite hadn't been up to par but seemed to have returned to normal but that nothing else unusual had been going on. They patted her and poked her and said she looked just great. And when Nurse Jackie returned her to me she said Bella might accidentally have gotten a piece of bacon. I had smelled the food when I entered the lobby...a pre-Thanksgiving employee event was underway. Jackie is such a kick. She always finds the best morsels and cookies to give "her" dogs.
> 
> But it was a good report and that is what I'm thankful for today!


So glad that Bella MIGHT have gotten a piece of bacon!! Happy Thanksgiving to you and Bella!!


----------



## brianne

I think of you guys often. A great update and definitely reason to be thankful. I'm glad that Bella has her friend Nurse Jackie and that Bella might have gotten some bacon.


----------



## OutWest

Goof. Goof.


----------



## OutWest

jennretz said:


> I think I like Nurse Jackie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Bella does, too. :wink2:


----------



## dborgers

I hope Bella's doing OK.

Here's a trick I had to develop when Katie was diagnosed with congestive heart disease:

Mash the pills with a spoon in a bowl and mix that with just enough beef consume to make a gravy. Mix that in with food she likes.

It worked like a charm with Katie. Andy would take his pills in pill pockets without much trouble, but when he wouldn't, making a pill pocket out of some braunschweiger worked like a charm. Katie wouldn't fall for that often, but the beef consume gravy trick worked every time.

Wishing Bella all the best and you and yours a very Happy New Year


----------



## OutWest

Hello and happy new year to everyone from Bella and Kathleen! We have been MIA on the board due to holiday happenings. My sister and her family came to us for Christmas so I've been caught up in cooking, cleaning and more. 

Bella is doing very well. We went to our late December appointment at Davis and she had her blood tested and a manual exam. They said all is well. 

It hit my daughter recently what Bella's life expectancy is. We've talked about it all along. I've said it would be wonderful if she were one of the rare few who never relapse, but that if we were truly lucky we'd have her for about 18 months to two years. DD recently realized that the new year marked one year for Bella's diagnosis. I don't want to be grim but I am trying to manage DD's and my expectations. 

In the meantime...Bella seems to be living life to the fullest. DD noticed recently that Bella's stamina isn't great--she gets out of breath walking uphill when Tucker does not. But I haven't seen any badness. Our focus is on loving on her and getting her outdoors as much as possible. The attached picture was taken recently after I'd split a small pumpkin and tossed it out in the yard for them to eat. They do love their pumpkin!


----------



## OutWest

We had snow recently. It didn't last a long time but was gorgeous. The dogs both got the zoomies when I put them outside.


----------



## OutWest

One more photo! 

I love this shot. I was out in the yard on a rare sunny day, walking around with the dogs plus Twix the kitten. He has started following us around outdoors like a dog would. Too cute. 

Anyway this photo shows all three animals doing their "thing" in the sun. :--heart:


----------



## jennretz

I'm glad to hear that Bella is still doing well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella, Tucker and Twix*

Happy New Year to all of you and your Mom!!
Love seeing pictures of all three. They are so very cute!!


----------



## OutWest

Bella and I went to Davis last Thursday. She got "felt up" all over by the doctor, got treats from Nurse Jackie, and we were told she continues to do well. The lymph nodes around her neck have been a bit enlarged and firm from the beginning but they see no change in them. At the last visit they aspirated them and said they are ok. We had thunder and lightening last night--lots of storms here--and she got upset. But I put her thunder coat on and she calmed down. It was pretty funny for a while because I had two dogs to my left on the couch, and three cats on my lap or on my feet...all seeking human contact. They all fell asleep after the thunder ended and I sat there for hours, enjoying them and not wanting to wake them up.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

SO glad Bella's doing so well! I can visualize your pack all cuddled up with you. One lap, 5 animals doesn't compute, but I'm sure they tried! We were at UCD on Friday so missed you by only a day . Fionn is also afraid of thunder and weather in general and we've certainly had enough of that this winter! His thundershirt is getting a lot of use and he insists on sleeping with me when he's scared. I get a VERY small portion of the bed, but like you, whatever I can do to make him feel better I will!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Bella and I went to Davis last Thursday. She got "felt up" all over by the doctor, got treats from Nurse Jackie, and we were told she continues to do well. The lymph nodes around her neck have been a bit enlarged and firm from the beginning but they see no change in them. At the last visit they aspirated them and said they are ok. We had thunder and lightening last night--lots of storms here--and she got upset. But I put her thunder coat on and she calmed down. It was pretty funny for a while because I had two dogs to my left on the couch, and three cats on my lap or on my feet...all seeking human contact. They all fell asleep after the thunder ended and I sat there for hours, enjoying them and not wanting to wake them up.


So glad to read that Bella is doing well. You are a fortunate woman indeed to have all of those lovely pets!
I can just picture it!


----------



## OutWest

Karen519 said:


> So glad to read that Bella is doing well. You are a fortunate woman indeed to have all of those lovely pets!
> I can just picture it!


There was a point when I was very frustrated with so many big and small critters dependent on me, living in a fairly small house. It felt overwhelming. But now they get along fairly well (although I still supervise their interactions) and we can all sit in the living room in peace. I realized recently that each one gives me something special each day--a friendly lick or wag, or a chance to smile and laugh. I can't imagine life without any of them!


----------



## dborgers

I can't tell ya how glad I am to hear Bella is doing well


----------



## Karen519

*So happy*



OutWest said:


> There was a point when I was very frustrated with so many big and small critters dependent on me, living in a fairly small house. It felt overwhelming. But now they get along fairly well (although I still supervise their interactions) and we can all sit in the living room in peace. I realized recently that each one gives me something special each day--a friendly lick or wag, or a chance to smile and laugh. I can't imagine life without any of them!


So happy for all of you!!


----------



## OutWest

Today was our trek to Davis day. And turned out to be the day I had been hoping would never come. The doctor aspirated Bella's lymph glands and sent them to the lab. Her lymphoma has returned. 

My daughter and I have been talking about what to do next. I asked a bunch of questions about possible next steps. Tomorrow I want to talk to Bella's own vet. My daughter is inclined to give her prednisone and let her live out her days. I'm more inclined to begin chemo again in the hopes of keeping her for another six to seven months. Then we might have her through the summer and she could have fun in the pool. 

I'm sitting in bed crying off and on. I had so hoped she'd be a lucky one who never came out of remission. Or that she'd have a good long time without chemo, poking and prodding and long trips in the car. 

I will come back tomorrow or the day after and update.


----------



## rooroch

So so sorry to read this. I am sure that you will come to the right decision about her care. Such a difficult time for you both. Big hugs to you and your critters from France.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> Today was our trek to Davis day. And turned out to be the day I had been hoping would never come. The doctor aspirated Bella's lymph glands and sent them to the lab. Her lymphoma has returned.
> 
> My daughter and I have been talking about what to do next. I asked a bunch of questions about possible next steps. Tomorrow I want to talk to Bella's own vet. My daughter is inclined to give her prednisone and let her live out her days. I'm more inclined to begin chemo again in the hopes of keeping her for another six to seven months. Then we might have her through the summer and she could have fun in the pool.
> 
> I'm sitting in bed crying off and on. I had so hoped she'd be a lucky one who never came out of remission. Or that she'd have a good long time without chemo, poking and prodding and long trips in the car.
> 
> I will come back tomorrow or the day after and update.


I am so very sorry to read that Bella's lymphoma has returned. Whatever decision you make, it will be the right one.
Give her kisses for me.


----------



## jennretz

I am so sorry :-( hugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Really sorry to hear this, sending you and sweet Bella hugs x


----------



## Ginams

I'm so sorry to read this. Sending many Golden hugs to you and Bella.


----------



## kwhit

Oh, no...

I know you'll make the right decision for Bella. Sending good thoughts and many, many hugs for you and Bella.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry to read this. Kind thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## solinvictus

This sucks! You are an amazing Mama and Bella knows you love her. Whatever decision you make will be the best for your entire family. Sending good thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## 155569

I'm so sorry this is happening. Sending good energy


----------



## CashStringer

I'm so sorry, lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way from our family to yours.


----------



## kansas gold

So sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for this news - whatever decision you make will be the right one for Bella. Sending hugs and prayers to you both


----------



## Cpc1972

So sorry about Bella.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That's rotten news about Bella's relapse. She has put up an inspirational fight this past year.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Sorry to her about Bella's relapse. Playing God is never fun. I hope you are gifted with the resources and good judgment so she doesn't have to suffer. I never stopped praying for Bella. I never will.
Peace to all in Bella's pack.

dlm ny country


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear about the relapse. Take care.


----------



## Amystelter

My heart is breaking. I have faith you and your family will make the right decision. Let those around you comfort you in this difficult time. God Bless -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry to hear that Bella is no longer in remission. Good thoughts are being sent out to you and your sweet Bella.


----------



## KKaren

I am so very sorry to read this. All my prayers to you and your daughter as you find the best path forward. Give sweet Bella a scritch scratch.. . It's so very unfair xx


----------



## OutWest

I've decided to forward with another round of chemo. If we don't do it, we will have her only another two months at best; with the chemo we have a good chance of having for another six months. I'm so sorry to be driving her there again every week/every other week. It stresses her out. And wears me out. But we wil get by. Thank you all so much for your words of encouragement! 

Her first appointment is Tuesday at 8 a.m.


----------



## Ivyacres

Just got caught up, I was sorry to hear about Bella's relapse. Thanls for the update with your decision. Our prayers and hugs go out to all of you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Just seeing this. So sad to hear the news. Prayers that chemo brings added time and comfort.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so very sorry you had to make this decision. Fingers crossed for the best possible outcome.

Is there any way to make the experience more pleasant for her? A special treat that she loves, given on arrival and upon leaving?


----------



## Amystelter

Hoping for the best- hugs


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Holding you and Bella in my thoughts and prayers. Kisses to her!


----------



## goldy1

Oh such rough news but at least you have an option. I do believe it's what I would do also. I'm praying for Bella and that it goes easier for her and you.


----------



## SandyK

I have not been on here in a while. I am and have been a cheerleader for Bella!! Sorry for the news of relapse. As always...good thoughts and prayers for Bella!!


----------



## OutWest

Tahnee GR said:


> I am so very sorry you had to make this decision. Fingers crossed for the best possible outcome.
> 
> Is there any way to make the experience more pleasant for her? A special treat that she loves, given on arrival and upon leaving?


I try hard to make her feel like it's a special trip. I give her a bit of sedative before we leave. On Tuesday she got a fast-food sausage patty. (Very well received.  ) Most times after we're done we swing through either in N Out and she gets beef patties or we go through Dutch Bros. Coffee and she gets a puppucino (whipped cream with a dog biscuit).  And Nurse Jackie gives her oodles of treats and cookies at the clinic. Basically she just doesn't like driving around in cars and never really has. And the trip is about an hour and 15 minutes without much traffic.


----------



## OutWest

Our visit to Davis on Tuesday was uneventful medically but not other ways. Bella got her bloodwork, had another aspiration, and received round one of the second CHOP protocol. She seems good--good appetite and energy, no diarrhea or vomiting. :headbang2

I got her a sausage patty on our way there this time. We had to leave so early that I picked up breakfast at a fast-food drive through. The first appointment without a long delay (and I wanted to get her started) was at 8:30 am Tuesday. The weather was awful, it was the first day after a long weekend, and the traffic was stop and start all the way. :doh: We were a half an hour late even though I allowed an extra half hour for travel.  

But the important part (the medical stuff) was uneventful as was the drive home. We were both whipped however and took it easy for the rest of the day! 

One reason I'm glad we will have her with us for a bit longer...the alligator lizards should be coming out of hibernation soon. She will get to hunt them again (she's only caught one that I'm aware of!). It amuses and engages her for long periods of time and I just love watching her with her nose in the rocks, woofing gently. 

Bella said to tell all of you :kiss:


----------



## Pilgrim123

I understand what you mean about the joys involved in lizard hunting - even towards the end, Pilgrim would lie next to a hole where one had gone to hide and enjoy the whole day waiting for it to appear again.
It was good news that the chemo hadn't caused her any nausea. Long may it continue.


----------



## Karen519

*Good Update*



OutWest said:


> Our visit to Davis on Tuesday was uneventful medically but not other ways. Bella got her bloodwork, had another aspiration, and received round one of the second CHOP protocol. She seems good--good appetite and energy, no diarrhea or vomiting. :headbang2
> 
> I got her a sausage patty on our way there this time. We had to leave so early that I picked up breakfast at a fast-food drive through. The first appointment without a long delay (and I wanted to get her started) was at 8:30 am Tuesday. The weather was awful, it was the first day after a long weekend, and the traffic was stop and start all the way. :doh: We were a half an hour late even though I allowed an extra half hour for travel.
> 
> But the important part (the medical stuff) was uneventful as was the drive home. We were both whipped however and took it easy for the rest of the day!
> 
> One reason I'm glad we will have her with us for a bit longer...the alligator lizards should be coming out of hibernation soon. She will get to hunt them again (she's only caught one that I'm aware of!). It amuses and engages her for long periods of time and I just love watching her with her nose in the rocks, woofing gently.
> 
> Bella said to tell all of you :kiss:


Thanks for the update on Bella and I remember how much Bella loves the alligator lizards! I'm sure she really enjoys the sausage patties and puppacinos, too!!


----------



## OutWest

We've had a couple sunny days here--yay!--and the dogs and I have been able to tromp around the yard. Yesterday I was stoking a burn pile (to get rid of brush and a downed tree), and turned around to see that Bella was having a good time with a stick. She's still having fun.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

This was SO not the update I wanted to get when I came to check on Bella! This is a journey I wish neither of us or our precious fur babies had to go through. Fionn has also had a setback, so I completely understand what you are going through. I'll update on his thread so not to hijack Bella's. I am glad she's doing okay with the new round of chemo and enjoying the sunshine (finally!). The lizards will be out soon if this weather keeps up . The best advice I have gotten during this time is "be more dog". Live in the moment like they do. They don't think about the future, just the present, the right now, so it's our job to think like that when it comes to being with them. Her right now is pretty darn great. Sunshine and sticks- a darn good day for a golden!


----------



## jennretz

Love seeing happy Bella pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren

Bella, It's a great day when the sun is shining and there is a stick to chew. Enjoy yourself sweet girl... and tell your mom that the sausage patty was great... but there might also be ice cream on the menu if you get caught in traffic after lunch  xx to you both


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Love that picture of Bella!!


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see Bella having fun!!?


----------



## OutWest

We made our trip to Davis last week. They did the CBC test and sent me home with oral chemo to be administered. But the CBC count was too low so I haven't been able to give it yet.  I took her to our regular vet for a second CBC and it was still too low. We go back tomorrow for another CBC. I really hope it's gone up. Her bone marrow has been slow to bounce back in the past. This worries me, though, because she should be taking chemo every week and it's being delayed. 

On the good side, Bella seems herself. She's quite happy running around the yard and bringing mud into the house.  I'm really hoping for some warm weather soon so she can have more outdoors fun.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Yeah, the blood work roller coaster is no fun. It was what finally made me stop after 4 rounds. There was no possibility of remission in Fionn's cancer though. Curious- what is the oral chemo they are giving her? Palladia was the one they suggested to me, but it has not been studied for osteosarcoma so it's off label use. 

Here's to warmer days, less mud (although our pups don't mind it), swimming and LIZARDS! Oh and some butt scratches for Bella from me and Fionn


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts your way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Thinking of Bella-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to beautiful Miss Bella!


----------



## tikiandme

Good thoughts going out for you and your beautiful Bella.....


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Bella. Sorry for the low CBC, but glad she is still her happy self!!


----------



## swishywagga

Also sending lots of positive thoughts to beautiful Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Bella's CBC was very good at the last test so I started the chemo on Friday. So far no tummy troubles. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Our weather today was gorgeous! It hit 74 degrees and was clear as a bell. I saw my first lizard today! Bella didn't notice it but she has been looking for them.

We go back to Davis on Thursday. The only appointment available means I have to drive in rush hour :frown2::crying:. The last time I did that, the trip took three hours instead of an hour 15 minutes. So I'm going to inform my DD that she's riding along this time, no matter what. That way we can use the carpool lane.


----------



## rooroch

Great that you were able to do the chemo. Carpool lane sounds like a good idea. We don't have that here yet but I think they do in the UK. It was 60F here yesterday and I was able to read a book outside for the first time since last September. Birds are singing like crazy and the daffodils are out!!
Hope all goes well on Thursday.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Big hug to you and Bella.


----------



## brianne

Sending good thoughts for lovely Bella and you. So glad she is out looking for lizards!


----------



## Amystelter

Be tough Bella, think lizards!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

I can't believe it's been about a month since I last posted an update on Bella! We've been having trouble with her white blood cell count and I made one visit to Davis where no chemo was given. Before the next visit I had her CBC tested locally so when we got to Davis we knew she could get the chemo. It's worrisome that her marrow is not bouncing back quickly, but that was a problem for the first round of chemo and I figured she'd be slower bouncing back for the second. The good thing however is that she responded well the first time around, even with the spaced out treatments, and she seems to be doing the same this time. 

She seems fine except for tiring more quickly. She eats well, loves running around outside, is checking rocks for lizards, etc. So I'm pleased. 

Here is a photo from mid-March when we had a very warm spring day (that warmth has disappeared--it snowed here on Saturday!). Tucker is in the kiddy pool with his ball and Bella is photobombing.


----------



## jennretz

Glad to see the Bella update. Pulling for your girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



OutWest said:


> I can't believe it's been about a month since I last posted an update on Bella! We've been having trouble with her white blood cell count and I made one visit to Davis where no chemo was given. Before the next visit I had her CBC tested locally so when we got to Davis we knew she could get the chemo. It's worrisome that her marrow is not bouncing back quickly, but that was a problem for the first round of chemo and I figured she'd be slower bouncing back for the second. The good thing however is that she responded well the first time around, even with the spaced out treatments, and she seems to be doing the same this time.
> 
> She seems fine except for tiring more quickly. She eats well, loves running around outside, is checking rocks for lizards, etc. So I'm pleased.
> 
> Here is a photo from mid-March when we had a very warm spring day (that warmth has disappeared--it snowed here on Saturday!). Tucker is in the kiddy pool with his ball and Bella is photobombing.


Thanks for the update on Bella and I'm pulling for her, too! Love the picture of Tucker and Bella!0:smile2:


----------



## goldy1

Bella looks wonderful and your news is so good to hear. Yes we are all pulling for Bella. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Good to hear that Bella is doing well and enjoying life.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bella is doing good. She looks great!!:smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl

She DOES look great! And sounds like she is doing well on the treatment, the one missed chemo notwithstanding. Glad she is feeling well!


----------



## sterling18

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Go Bella!


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts yours and Bella's way for continued good days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

So Bella's life has been somewhat uneventful recently. I just took her to the vet for a CBC test which was very good. She will start some more chemo tomorrow, which I'llf administer at home. We've had quite warm weather here. Bella likes it because it means her humans are more likely to be outside. 

We are fostering a pair of bottle baby kittens and Bella is fascinated. She was this way last year when we fostered as well. It's fun to see her so very interested.

In this picture, she's basically saying, "But I want one. I really, really want one!"


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Uneventful is good. Nice to hear that things are going well. Bella will be a good kitty sitter.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Did Bella get one, since she really, really wanted one? I hope so. It's good to hear she is still going well and giving those lizards a run for their money.


----------



## jennretz

Love ❤ to see "uneventful " ad it pertains to Bella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cute picture, Bella looks great. 
Hope her treatment goes well. 

Have fun fostering the kittens, hope you'll share pictures of them.


----------



## OutWest

Hey all. We traveled to Davis Thursday to no avail. Bella's CBC was not high enough to receive chemo. So she's on antibiotics and I will have her checked locally before heading out to Davis again. 

Meanwhile she seems great (save for one bout of vomiting two days after last chemo). We are sitting outside right now. I'm throwing the ball for Tucker and Bella is wandering around eating grass. . It's very hot so we won't be out here for too long. 

I have a question for the cancer knowledgeable among us. Is there any significance to Bella's being given prednisone on an ongoing basis? I seem to recall someone commenting that they didn't want to start the pred for some reason... Does it mean the chemo isn't working and the pred is helping boost its effects? I will ask the doctors at some point but they are all students at Davis... Would love to hear from an experienced someone. 

And, I do have some kitten photos and will post them under "other pets". 

Bella says, "Its way too hot, mom. Make it cool off."


----------



## OutWest

Here's Bella, off to chew some grass.


----------



## Karen519

Love the pic of Bella. Glad to hear she and Tucker are having fun with the ball.


----------



## kansas gold

OutWest said:


> Hey all. We traveled to Davis Thursday to no avail. Bella's CBC was not high enough to receive chemo. So she's on antibiotics and I will have her checked locally before heading out to Davis again.
> 
> Meanwhile she seems great (save for one bout of vomiting two days after last chemo). We are sitting outside right now. I'm throwing the ball for Tucker and Bella is wandering around eating grass. . It's very hot so we won't be out here for too long.
> 
> I have a question for the cancer knowledgeable among us. Is there any significance to Bella's being given prednisone on an ongoing basis? I seem to recall someone commenting that they didn't want to start the pred for some reason... Does it mean the chemo isn't working and the pred is helping boost its effects? I will ask the doctors at some point but they are all students at Davis... Would love to hear from an experienced someone.
> 
> And, I do have some kitten photos and will post them under "other pets".
> 
> Bella says, "Its way too hot, mom. Make it cool off."


I can tell you from a human perspective: prednisone is not chemotherapy it is a steroid. It is sometimes used in combo or by itself in cancer treatment. In combo, with other cancer meds, it can do several things: it can enhance the other meds a bit, it can help decrease inflammation, in some cases it can -( to a lot smaller degree than chemo) - actually kill some cancer cells, and it can decrease SOME side effects. Used alone it tends to be more of a symptomatic treatment. It helps a lot with appetite and again decreases inflammation. All steroids have some unfavorable side effects especially in long term use- it can decreases immune system, cause difficulty sleeping, increased thirst, and can cause problems with blood sugars to name just a few. 

Prednisone is a commonly used medication in certain chemotherapy programs as well as other treatments. It can be very useful especially in short term treatments. It often "masks" symptoms of cancer and that can be very useful but just be aware SOMETMES when stopping it the cancer symptoms can return rather dramatically- a steroid used in long term therapies should never be stopped abruptly but rather weaned off.

Give Bella a great big hug and my best wishes and thoughts.


----------



## sirbailey

kansas gold said:


> I can tell you from a human perspective: prednisone is not chemotherapy it is a steroid. It is sometimes used in combo or by itself in cancer treatment. In combo, with other cancer meds, it can do several things: it can enhance the other meds a bit, it can help decrease inflammation, in some cases it can -( to a lot smaller degree than chemo) - actually kill some cancer cells, and it can decrease SOME side effects. Used alone it tends to be more of a symptomatic treatment. It helps a lot with appetite and again decreases inflammation. All steroids have some unfavorable side effects especially in long term use- it can decreases immune system, cause difficulty sleeping, increased thirst, and can cause problems with blood sugars to name just a few.
> 
> Prednisone is a commonly used medication in certain chemotherapy programs as well as other treatments. It can be very useful especially in short term treatments. It often "masks" symptoms of cancer and that can be very useful but just be aware SOMETMES when stopping it the cancer symptoms can return rather dramatically- a steroid used in long term therapies should never be stopped abruptly but rather weaned off.
> 
> Give Bella a great big hug and my best wishes and thoughts.


Bella is lookin' good!

AGAIN, from a human perspective- steroids can almost seem like a 'miracle drug'. My husband had advanced stage cancer colon for 11 yrs. ( Just passed away January)
In the end, it had metastisized to his brain and once they Rx the steroids, it was ALMOST as if he didn't have it! His appetite was FABULOUS. Ne never lost a pound. he had super energy (more than me :>) and really felt strong overall.
Unfortunately, it caused terrible mood swings and 'played with' his personality. Dr Jekyll/ Mr. Hyde. Other than that, you could not *notice* and side effects , but yes it can be very bad for blood sugars and not good for the bones.
GREAT for temporary use. One needs to taper down and wean off slowly, following the directives of a physician.
Sure hope it keeps Bella perky!


----------



## sirbailey

*prednisone*

AGAIN, from a human perspective- steroids can almost seem like a 'miracle drug'. My husband had advanced stage cancer colon for 11 yrs. ( Just passed away January)
In the end, it had metastisized to his brain and once they Rx the steroids, it was ALMOST as if he didn't have it! His appetite was FABULOUS. Ne never lost a pound. he had super energy (more than me :>) and really felt strong overall.
Unfortunately, it caused terrible mood swings and 'played with' his personality. Dr Jekyll / Mr. Hyde. Other than that, you could not *notice* any side effects , but yes it can be very bad for blood sugars and not good for the bones.
GREAT for temporary use. One needs to taper down and wean off slowly, following the directives of a physician.
Sure hope it keeps Bella perky!


----------



## OutWest

Thank you both for the information about prednisone. Bella seems to be doing well right now. We head to Davis for chemo tomorrow. We went a week ago only to find out her white blood cell count wasn't up to treatment, so off we go tomorrow.

And Sir Bailey, I'm so sorry about your husband. Thank you for sharing his story.


----------



## rosegold

Just saw this thread- so sorry to hear of Bella. Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but a couple cancer survivors I know have used this turkey tail extract (Amazon link below) as a supplement to their medical treatment. On looking at reviews, it looks like some people have been able to prolong their dog's life with the pills as well (including an owner of a GR with hemangiosarc), as well as using it for general immune support. 

I believe some research (on human cells) has suggested that it can also work in complement with the chemo to improve its effectiveness. Obviously consult with your vets before considering combining with the treatment she's already on. Good luck with your trip to Davis tomorrow!


----------



## Our3dogs

When our first golden got lymphoma, we decided we would not go the chemo route. At one point, when his appetite had decreased and his lymph nodes were quite swollen in his neck, we decided to put him on pred. The thought process was that it would at least help his appetite. It was a dramatic result for us. All of his lymph nodes decreased in size. We got another year with him just on pred. However, the side affects of long term pred was definitely the huge loss of muscle mass. But for us he was happy, able to play, etc. until the cancer returned at full force. Good luck with Bella! I follow your updates.


----------



## OutWest

Our trip to Davis was fairly routine. Her blood work was good, so she got her chemo. I feel sad though because they told me that today was her last dose of doxorubicin. They said she can only receive six doses because the drug is strong and could damage her heart. I feel bad because it seems her options are diminishing. I think I feel sad also because I just feel worn out, what with caring for newborn kittens and also Bella with all her medications and trips to vets near and far. I love the kittens dearly but will be glad when my work with them is done. I want to focus on giving Bella a really good summer. 

Bella is snuggled up next to me on the couch. She's tired and I am too! Thanks to all for the support.


----------



## jennretz

Continued good wishes for Bella


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm glad her blood tests were better. At least it is now the weather for plenty of lizards, so Bella will be happy, if tired.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Hugs and kisses to Bella.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs to Bella!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Checking in on Bella and you!


----------



## OutWest

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on Bella and you!


Thank you, Karen. 

We are doing fine. Bella had an upset stomach for a day but her appetite has returned. My spirits go up and down. I'm still a bit tired because of the kittens' feeding schedule but the feedings are getting farther and farther apart so I'm getting more sleep.

My big project right now is getting the pool launched for the summer. 

Hope you are well.


----------



## KKaren

Hugs and love to Bella and to you. You both are such superheroes!! Traveling so many hours back and forth for treatments ... I hope that today you can relax and enjoy some snuggling time with sweet Bella


----------



## alfredo323

I don't know how far you are willing to travel, but if you are feeling urgency- Dr. Carlsten at PetCare in Santa Rosa is fantastic. She helped me with my Alfredo who I recently lost to hemangiosarcoma. I'm so sorry you're having to face that in one so young


----------



## Karen519

*the pool*

I love pools!! I know it's a big project to take care of.
Hopefully, you will be able to sleep more soon. What a labor of love feeding the kittens!
We are doing fine, really enjoying our retirement in this beautiful place in TN. Have met SO MANY friends, and we're doing such fun things!!
Kisses to Bella.


----------



## goldy1

I hope you and Bella get to spend some nice relaxing time at the pool. You guys are inspirational. Good thoughts and vibes for Bella and hope she has many happy sunny days ahead.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on you and Bella. Hope you get the pool going and have some beautiful days to enjoy it!!


----------



## Foxster

I lost my lab to cancer recently. My heart really goes out to you as it is truly devastating.

On a practical level what may help is go all natural diet and cut out all carbs and red meat. I also fed yogurt and flax oil. Really helped so much. From diet and researching what to change when it just wasn't working I believe gave me another 5 months with her.

Big hugs from Mr. Fox and his mum


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Checking in on sweet Bella!


----------



## OutWest

We made our trip to Davis last week and Bella got her treatment. And I took her to our local vet for bloodwork earlier this week. The white blood cell count was low but not terribly so, but I haven't heard from the Davis doctor yet about whether I should give her the next round of chemo (which they sent home with us last week). I guess I will give them a call tomorrow. 

Meanwhile she seems to be doing well. It's been insanely hot here--hit 105 today--so we've been swimming a lot. Tucker always likes to run the show but I've been making sure Bella gets a chance to jump in after the ball, too. 

Her appetite has been good overall although we've had a couple times where I had to give her some antinausea medication. The biggest problem has been with urination due to the prednisone she's on now. She's had a couple massive accidents, usually in my daughter's bedroom where she sleeps at night. Another result of the pred is muscle wasting in her face. She looks sort of gaunt and has hollows above her eyes. 

But the fact that she still has a good appetite and wants to play makes me very happy.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It is always great to get an update on Bella. Continued good wishes for you both. 
PS - Are there still plenty of lizards for her, despite the heat?


----------



## OutWest

Pilgrim123 said:


> It is always great to get an update on Bella. Continued good wishes for you both.
> PS - Are there still plenty of lizards for her, despite the heat?


The lizards are there but even they have been hiding the past few days! Bella still wanders out back, checking nooks and crannies for them. 

Here is a recent pic of Bella next to the pool. You can see some of the hollowed look of her face. Still a pretty profile though.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Even with her illness, she is still a magnificent girl. It is good she is still enjoying her summer with you all.


----------



## jennretz

Bella is beautiful always


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww sweet Bella, she's still beautiful. 

Keeping her and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Pool*



OutWest said:


> We made our trip to Davis last week and Bella got her treatment. And I took her to our local vet for bloodwork earlier this week. The white blood cell count was low but not terribly so, but I haven't heard from the Davis doctor yet about whether I should give her the next round of chemo (which they sent home with us last week). I guess I will give them a call tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile she seems to be doing well. It's been insanely hot here--hit 105 today--so we've been swimming a lot. Tucker always likes to run the show but I've been making sure Bella gets a chance to jump in after the ball, too.
> 
> Her appetite has been good overall although we've had a couple times where I had to give her some antinausea medication. The biggest problem has been with urination due to the prednisone she's on now. She's had a couple massive accidents, usually in my daughter's bedroom where she sleeps at night. Another result of the pred is muscle wasting in her face. She looks sort of gaunt and has hollows above her eyes.
> 
> But the fact that she still has a good appetite and wants to play makes me very happy.


Glad to hear Bella's been doing well with the treatments and not that many issues with the prednisone. My Dad had Lupus and was on prednisone for years and lived to 91. So happy to hear you are all enjoying the pool. I miss having one in our backyard, though we live in a 55 and older community in Loudon, TN, that has 3 pools, soon to have 4.


----------



## OutWest

Karen519 said:


> Glad to hear Bella's been doing well with the treatments and not that many issues with the prednisone. My Dad had Lupus and was on prednisone for years and lived to 91. So happy to hear you are all enjoying the pool. I miss having one in our backyard, though we live in a 55 and older community in Loudon, TN, that has 3 pools, soon to have 4.


You don't have your own pool anymore? That's a shame. The best part of having your own is that you can do what you want with it (e.g., put your dogs in it!) and you can swim anytime you want. But I'm glad you have several for yourself. I can't imagine living without the opportunity to swim. In fact, I'm looking into I stalling solar so I can swim during the winter.


----------



## Karen519

We dont have our own, but there are three pools in our village, two outdoor and one indoor. There are lakes for the dogs or bark town which has a pool where dogs and their owners can swim.ken is glad to be rid of the maintenance.


----------



## OutWest

Bella and I went to Davis yesterday. All went well there. I had her CBC done the day before by our local vet so I wouldn't make an unnecessary trip. When I was talking to him I told him some of what's been going on (ravenous appetite, frantic counter surfing, high anxiety, hair falling out on rump), he said it's possible she's developed a mild case of Cushings Disease from the prednisone. I told the folks at Davis what he said and they lowered her pred dosage quite a bit. Hope it helps.


----------



## jennretz

Hoping its just a bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

Hope that Bella is doing better. Ken is relieved to not have the pool maintenance anymore.


----------



## OutWest

*Celebrating here*

I just realized today that Bella has officially made it to 18 months. The usual prognosis for survival after diagnosis is 18 months if you're lucky, 24 if you're REALLY lucky. Got my fingers crossed for at least six more months of Bella. 
:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Pammie

YaY for Bella!! :appl::wiggle::You_Rock_
You and she make a great team, all your hard work and dedication have allowed her to thrive and lead a wonderful life!


----------



## Engine#934

Prayers are with you!. We went through this in March


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

That's great. Lots of prayers for Bella and You!!:smile2::grin2::wink2:0


----------



## OutWest

We went to Davis today. Not a successful trip.  Yesterday morning I had her blood tested. It came back a mixed bag of results--high platelets, low neutrophils--but our local vet thought she'd be able to receive treatment today. So we drove to Davis and the doctor there wanted to test again to check on her platelets. Oddly, the platelets went up but the neutros went down.  So, no chemo today. We wait till the middle of next week and repeat the process. I think Bella was mad at me today. She did NOT want to get into the car this morning, and her regular nurse wasn't there today. When I got her back she was shaking. And she refused her puppucino. But by the time we hit our hometown and got myself a chicken taco, she did deign to accept a piece of chicken. But all humor aside, I think she is tiring of it all. I can't blame her--I'm tired of it too, and I don't get poked and prodded all the time. Sweet girl. Hang in there pretty Bella.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm sorry it was such a bad day. Hopefully, she'll recover enough for next week.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella and Mom*

Sorry it was such a bad day. Hope you have a very restful and fun day today.


----------



## sirbailey

*Bella TODAY?*

"But all humor aside, I think she is tiring of it all. I can't blame her--I'm tired of it too, "

Just like with people who have cancer- and their caregivers. I so know how the both of you feel. Sorry you had such a bad time of it. 

I'm just praying the two of you can have a great day today . 
Make it the BEST one possible- we're all just living ONE day at a time. Some are just more aware of savoring hem than others.
All my Best Wishes and Prayers to you for Bella,
Laurie


----------



## OutWest

We went to Davis late last week and Bella's blood was ok for treatment. Was a day with a tinge of sadness. We said goodbye to one of our favorite doctors. She has finished her residency and accepted a position as an oncology specialist in private practice. And, they had to start Bella on a drug of second choice because they've administered the lifetime maximum of the first choice drug. Then a good friend's dog developed an aggressive cancer out of nowhere. He spent several days being pampered and loved on and then died. It hit me pretty hard. Bella and I are just fatigued with it all. It is a testament to her sweet temperament that B has been participating all along. I find myself pulling back...I don't want to abruptly discontinue treatment but... Meh. The bills have piled up over my head. Don't know what to think or feel right now. Other than fatigue. Would appreciate words of support for going the distance. Meanwhile, sweet Bella says "hi!" And wants everyone to know she's swimming a lot but hasn't caught a lizard yet!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Keep going, Bella! There is sure to be one very slow (or very stupid!) lizard waiting in the yard for you and all the waiting will be worth it.
And Kathleen, what you have done for her is remarkable. I know you are tired, but Bella is the one who has benefited. And, I know I'm not important, but I think you have done an exceptional job of looking after her and I thank you.


----------



## rosegold

Bella is lucky to have such a loving and caring owner. Wishing you both the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Just sending warm thoughts your way. The love you have shown Bella is inspiring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

You have pulled out all the stops and done a super-human job of caring for your sweet Bella. No one could have done more than you are doing to help her. My best wishes go out to both you and Bella. I know it's easier said than done, but try to take some time to also take care of yourself.


----------



## Mel

Bella is a super dog, beating all the odds and still being her sweet self. You of course is a SUPERWOMAN!!! Hang in there. I hope you receive the good vibe and energy sending your way.


----------



## sirbailey

*Rest Easy*

Sounds like you have done all that you can (and more than most!) God Bless you for that. We who have been caregiver's to our humans can only do do much, and at some point, we instinctively know when the time has come for things to change.
Surely sounds like you and Bella need a rest . Whatever else you do, take care of yourself.
You've done a marvelous job!

Sending all my Best Wishes your way!:--heart:


----------



## SandyK

Stopping by to say hi to you and Bella!!


----------



## OutWest

Update: we were supposed to go to Davis for treatment last week but her blood counts were not good so Davis rescheduled to this week. Fingers crossed she's up to getting treatment this time. 

My daughter thinks she seems different...tired. I'm not sure I agree. She does rest a lot but when food or fun are available she's up quickly and getting into it all. We are all having an excellent summer with lots of swimming. The dogs are just gaga about jumping into the pool, even though it's tiny. This time of year I don't need to trim their nails--they wear them down running around the pool on the concrete. 

I will come back later in the week and update again.


----------



## jennretz

Bella lives life to the fullest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

I agree that Bella loves life to the fullest and it's clear your dogs love the pool!!

Give them all kisses for me! I'm enjoying the outdoor pools and indoor pool we have in our new TN Wellness Center!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Bella.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bella is living life to the fullest and having fun. 
Hope she's able to have her treatment this week.


----------



## OutWest

We went to Davis yesterday. It was a long day because we did the bloodwork there and not at home the day before. The lab work takes several hours. But she got her treatment--yay! And they sent us home with next week's chemo in a paper bag as before. However since her bone marrow has bounced back more slowly as time goes by, I'm guessing she won't be getting chemo next week but the week after. The CBC tells all and knows all. And we will get it done next Wednesday through our local vet. Meanwhile we continue to swim a lot, and Bella and Tucker continue to chase balls around and jump after them into the water.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bella is such a trooper!


----------



## Karen519

Your dogs have a wonderful and fun life with you as their Mom and that beautiful pool. Kisses to all of them
Love to read Bella's updates.


----------



## OutWest

As I predicted, Bella's CBC results were not up to par so she didn't get her treatment today. She'll be going in Friday or Saturday for a repeat. One thing that is nice is that my fearful, fear-aggressive girl has relaxed so much with all the medical personnel who care for her. The techs at our vet's office were commenting on that this visit. Don't get me wrong--she really doesn't want to go there!--but she loves the treats and is much better at letting people touch her and all that.


----------



## jennretz

That speaks volumes about the care they provide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

That does speak volumes about the place you are going. Hugs and kisses to Bella!!:x:x


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Bella is swimming and having fun!! Maybe next blood work will be better but until then...enjoy!!:smile2:


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers and positive thoughts continuing for beautiful Bella!


----------



## OutWest

Yesterday I took B to local vet for CBC. Given her track record, I didn't expect it to be very good. Imagine my surprise when the call came this morning that the counts were high enough for treatment! I pulled myself together, fed the animals and myself, popped Bella in the car and hit the road. It was a quick visit since she just had the IV chemo to do. We were home at 2 pm and had a nice swim with Tucker. 

Next week we "wash and repeat."  

She seems in good spirits, her appetite is good, and her energy level is good. Although she's pretty tired right now. 

Here is Bella chasing the ball into the water this afternoon. Love my sweet red-headed girl.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That is a picture to warm anyone's heart. Great update!


----------



## jennretz

That picture says it all! Bella living life in the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Glad you were able to get her treatment today. She looks beautiful diving into the pool!


----------



## tikiandme

Go Bella!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Just love the picture of Bella diving into the pool! What a GORGEOUS pool!!


----------



## OutWest

The bad news: Bella's CBC from yesterday was low so no treatment today.
The good news: DD took Tucker to work with her today, to get him groomed, so I'm home with Bella and the cats. That's a rare treat because I get Bella all to myself. Right now she's salivating all over my pants leg because she's hoping to get another cracker.  She's been "helping" me repair my kayak. We are gong to swim in a few. She's fun to swim with solo. Tucker is so very focused on swimming and getting the ball that he pretty much dominates the pool when he's around. 

Here's Bella's "another cracker, pretty please"-face.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm sorry for the poor bloodwork results, but glad you get to spend special time together. 
With hypnotic eyes like that, how can you resist? Even I'm tempted to get the crackers for her! Hoping Bella gets many more crackers and many more lizards.


----------



## jennretz

I would be no match for Bella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams

Sorry to hear her bloodwork came back low. Tell Bella to enjoy those crackers. I would definitely have a hard time saying "no" to a face like that!


----------



## SandyK

Sorry about blood work results. Glad you enjoyed a day with Bella all to yourself! Crackers and swimming....what could be better!?!!:grin2:


----------



## OutWest

Bella and I went to Davis last Wednesday and DD came along too. (Really glad DD came because it turned into a marathon day and we were able to use carpool lane going home.)

They did CBC and also took a sample from neck lymph node. CBC was ok so treatment was given. Doctor came out and said it looked like Bella wasn't going to into remission this time around. They did find bad cells in her gland. She went over the options with us. I'm pretty sure we are going to continue with bi-weekly treatment until she starts failing. She seems to be in a good place, just low energy. Still wants to swim and walk around the yard. 

I was sad today after we swam because she just didn't want to play bitey face with Tucker. He had the wet-dog zoomies and really wanted to play with her. She did for about 15 seconds and then backed away. I think she was just too tired. She's stretched out on the ground next to me right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry


----------



## jennretz

Please give sweet Bella an extra ear scratch from me. Hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I am so sorry. It sounds like you have given Bella many happy days and I wish you both many more.


----------



## Karen519

Give Bella big kisses from me.


----------



## sirbailey

*TRY (hard) not to be tooooo sad ...*

...For Bella- she still has good life in her!

You've done more treatment and care for her than some people give their fellow humans! Sounds like she is not suffering- just tiring. Still swimming is AWESOME! Take things one day at a time- you and Bella are making memories now ( Just as we ALL are - some of us are just not as aware right now)
HUGS,
Laurie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Give her extra ear scritches from me too.


----------



## jennretz

sirbailey said:


> ...For Bella- she still has good life in her!
> 
> You've done more treatment and care for her than some people give their fellow humans! Sounds like she is not suffering- just tiring. Still swimming is AWESOME! Take things one day at a time- you and Bella are making memories now ( Just as we ALL are - some of us are just not as aware right now)
> HUGS,
> Laurie




For some reason, "how" you said this just felt right. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams

Sending you and Bella good thoughts and wishes for MANY swimming filled, lizard hunting, days ahead.


----------



## SandyK

Don't spend too much time being sad. Bella has been a trooper through all of this. Enjoy each other and continue to battle together!! I will still be cheering for her also!!


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear about Bella's setback. Please take care.


----------



## KKaren

Sending you and Bella love.. . and please give her some extra special treats from me. Hugs.


----------



## kwhit

A lot of hugs being sent for Bella, you and your daughter. Hoping for many, many more days filled with special times. I'm sure she wakes up happy and content every single day because of the love she feels from you. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of sweet Bella...Hugs to you...


----------



## Karen519

Sending love and prayers to Bella.


----------



## cwag

I thought of you and Bella today. I hope you have a nice day together.


----------



## OutWest

We are off to Davis tomorrow to see the veterinary wizards there. We are bringing Tucker along in the hopes his presence will help Bella with some of her anxiety. She got her CBC today but I haven't heard back about the results. I'm going to assume all is well and she can receive treatment. 

Tonight I was in my bedroom with three out of four animals (one cat was off somewhere). Bella looked so peaceful snoozing next to me with her "baby." 

DD is not working tomorrow and neither is her BF so they are both coming along. A lot of activity when it's usually just B and me!


----------



## swishywagga

She's such a sweetheart, I hope the vets visit goes well.


----------



## jennretz

Love that photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Sounds like a party going to Davis tomorrow, so make the most of it!!:smile2: Love that picture!!


----------



## OutWest

Well our trip to Davis was fruitful. The doctor examined Bella thoroughly and sent her home with a bag of chemo. 

Bringing Tucker along seemed to work at the beginning. Bella was definitely calmer for most of the ride. But when we were about 10 minutes away from the clinic, Tucker got very agitated. He started barking and doing a little whimpering, etc. Bella of course chimed in. Where she usually arrives in Davis calm, cool and collected from a snooze en route, this time she arrived completely agitated and freaked out. Soooo I don't think Tucker will travel with us again. :doh: We are trying to take him more places. Since we moved to the country, both dogs have spent most of their time in our house or running around the very big yard they have. But not too many trips to other places. When Bella has left us, we want to be able to take Tucker out with us more. Clearly he needs more time. 

I have been down with a nasty cold so the day pretty much exhausted me. Tucker is a very strong dog. The funny thing was--I gave both dogs Xanax before we left.
:bricks1: :moreek:

No picture this week. But soon, I'm sure. Bella's Gotcha Day is coming up. I think we'll have a party!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Bella looks so sweet in your previous post sleeping with her stuffy. 
Poor Tucker, just shows how illness is hard on the whole family. 
Take care of your cold.


----------



## OutWest

Bella got her cbc on Thursday. Vet called and said it was low but not terribly so. She switched to a new chemo this time around. She's vomited once but I started giving her ondansetron and she seems good now. Her appetite is excellent. I made bacon for breakfast today and gave the fat to the dogs as usual. She was quite happy! We are sitting (Well, I am sitting  ) on the patio. Tucker is chasing his ball around and washing it in the water bowl while Bella noodles around as per usual, checking for lizards and if there are any tomatoes in the garden that she can reach. 

We are scheduled to return to Davis next week, depending upon results of next cbc. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

I can picture Bella and Tucker in the yard. Sure they loved the bacon. Keeping Bella in my prayers.


----------



## calipuppydad

I just want to thank you for taking the time to share your experience with Bella - I read it from the first page all the way back from Jan-2016. It has given me hope for my own Golden, Sherlock, who was just diagnosed with what is very likely renal cancer that has spread to his lungs.

I hope and pray for the very best for Bella and you.


----------



## OutWest

Thanks, calipuppydad. Not a club I can welcome anyone to. But there's a lot of good support here so I hope that helps you.


----------



## OutWest

Today Bella and I went to Davis. A successful trip. Her blood work was good and she got her chemo. But the doctor feels her glands may be a tad bigger, so we're going back in one week not two. 

On the way home I got a call from a man who thinks he saw my lost kitty, Ivy. I haven't been talking about her. I really thought she was dead. Too painful. But he was pretty sure it was her, so I'm sitting with cat food about a mile from my house next to a bike trail, calling her. Sun is about to go down so will need to leave soon. I feel like my heart is suffering from whiplash.


----------



## OutWest

Ignore this...was a double post somehow.


----------



## jennretz

Fingers crossed about your kitty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you have been dealing with Ivy missing on top of all you have been going through with Bella.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella and Ivy*

So sorry to read that Ivy is missing. Praying she is found safe and soon!
Kisses to sweet Bella and Tucker!


----------



## kwhit

I hope you find Ivy. Don't give up hope, though. I got Ringo back after he was missing for 6 months. Sending hugs...


----------



## OutWest

kwhit said:


> I hope you find Ivy. Don't give up hope, though. I got Ringo back after he was missing for 6 months. Sending hugs...


Where had Ringo been? Did he just show up one day, or had someone been holding him indoors? I just don't know what to think. We live in such a rural area...It seems unlikely someone would take Ivy indoors and keep her there but I guess all things are possible. It's been heart-wrenching. She was my bottle-baby foster-failure kitty. When the time came, I simply could not relinquish her for someone else to have. Now I wonder if she wouldn't have been better off with a different family. :frown2::crying:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I hope Ivy is found soon. Our little calico cat used to disappear for days on end on hunting expeditions. We would eventually decide it was time for her to come home and walk up the road calling her by jingling our car keys, and out of the woods she would prance.
One of our neighbours had a missing cat , he looked all over the neighbourhood. Someone apparently thought he was a stray and took him home.Even took him to the vet. Which turned out to be the same vet that the kitty went to, although vet did not catch on. So new owner put up signs announcing found kitty. They were reunited. 
Your kitty is probably somewhere nearby.


----------



## KKaren

Hang in there, Don't lose hope on Ivy, Hugs to you and also to Bella


----------



## Karen519

*Ivy*

Don't give up hope to find Ivy. One time when my sister had moved, her cat got out and was missing a LONG TIME, and he was found under a deck just a few houses away.

Praying for Bella and Ivy!


----------



## OutWest

Took Bella to our local vet today for a CBC and measurement of her glands. Drove away without asking how the glands were doing! Sigh. 

Overall Bella seems great. She is dropping fur a LOT and I think it's the new chemo they have her on. She keeps on truckin'. Her energy and appetite are good. She's ending month #22 with lymphoma and I'm very impressed with her health. The doctors at UC Davis are miracle-workers.


----------



## jennretz

She’s doing so well because of how great you take care of her. 22 months is really amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmrichardson

*Bella*

I will be praying for Bella and your family. God will see her through this. Keep your FAITH. She will be just fine.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Sweet kisses to Bella. Praying you find Ivy, or she comes home.


----------



## dborgers

_She's ending month #22 with lymphoma

_That's both wonderful and amazing! So happy it's going so well


----------



## zeyadeen

So Sorry to hear that, my thoughts and prayer with you, hope they both recover fast.


----------



## OutWest

Bella went to Davis last week. I was sent home with her chemo. He lymph glands are slowly getting bigger and the doctors are trying different medicines. Bella seems good and her normal self. Her appetite is good and she wants to go outside and run around. She is still shedding a LOT. I just swept the living room and took up about half a sweater of fur.  But she hasn't been vomiting or had diarrhea. She has a rash on her belly and I just rub it with a foamy lotion once a day. 

All told we are doing well here. Ivy has not come home.  We are getting rain which is good, but our heater is broken as is the drivers side window of my car, which is not. But my spirits are not dampened. Keeping my floors clean in this weather is tough. I'm watching my robot vacuum go around the living room and I'm sure its little box will be filled with dirt tracked in by pooches.  

I hope all of you are doing well and getting ready for Turkey Day (those in the States). Bella doesn't go back to Davis for two more weeks. She gets a cbc tomorrow at our local vet. I will update soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Positive thoughts and prayers continuing for sweet Bella!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Continued thoughts and prayers to you and Honey. 
I hope Ivy finds her way back home. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella and Ivy*

Positive thoughts and prayers for Bella and for Ivy's safe return.


----------



## brianne

Sending positive thoughts for you all. I hope Ivy comes home. Even though I don't post a lot, I think of you guys often. Go, sweet Bella - keep fighting!! :--heart:


----------



## OutWest

Bell's cbc wasn't good. She had a very low white blood cell count. She's been on antibiotics since her last chemo so she hasn't had any problems. I'm waiting to hear back if I should get more for her for the next couple weeks, and if she'll need another cbc soon. 

I'm not overly worried however. Her appetite is excellent and her energy level is good. More soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear this news, hope her levels improve soon.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for the update on Bella. Glad to hear her appetite is still good; hoping her CBC results get better.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

You and Bella are making every day count. So glad to hear she is still having lots of fun.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Glad to hear her appetite is good and her energy level is good.0


----------



## goldensmum

Can't always get to post, but have been following Bella closely. Sending good wishes and hugs from across the pond


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Stopping in to say hello to Bella and all!


----------



## OutWest

We are in Davis today. Bella's cbc from yesterday was still low but was in the range of normal. I'm pretty sure she will get treatment today. 

The issue I'm having is her high anxiety. I'm pretty sure it's caused by the prednisone. The doctors raised her intake a few weeks back. She is so whiny, bark-y, and in general a handful in ways she normally isn't. My daughter and I just keep petting her and fussing over her. (Of course that means we have to up the loving for Tucker, too. He won't be left out, LOL.)

I will try to post again later when I know more.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope everything goes good for her today with her treatment. 

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## jennretz

Hope today goes well. As a long time prednisone user myself, I can tell you it can make you feel anxious. Depending on the dose, it can make you feel like you are crawling out of your skin (on high doses)...


----------



## OutWest

Things went well although we were there for a loooong time. They didn't repeat the cbc but had to do a liver test. They sent me home with the chemo and Bella will get it tomorrow morning. We're both tired, but Bella more so. She gets so anxious during the car ride that she gets worn out. 

We go back in three weeks.


----------



## OutWest

And Bella says "woof!" to all her followers.


----------



## KKaren

OutWest said:


> And Bella says "woof!" to all her followers.


Back at you sweet girl, Bella you are one of my favorites here at GRF. Glad things went well today and that you are home tonight. Hugs from Glimmy and me... and a scritchy scratch to Mr. Tucker too. xoxo


----------



## SandyK

Glad Davis visit went well. "Woof" right back at you Bella! :grin2:


----------



## swishywagga

Sending hugs and kisses to sweet Bella!.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

You and Bella are amazing. Hugs to you both.


----------



## jennretz

KKaren said:


> Back at you sweet girl, Bella you are one of my favorites here at GRF. Glad things went well today and that you are home tonight. Hugs from Glimmy and me... and a scritchy scratch to Mr. Tucker too. xoxo




One of my favorites too. Bella inspires me. She’s tough and sweet all wrapped up in one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

Woof to Bella!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Sending love to Bella!


----------



## OutWest

Hello all. We are doing well here. Bella and I went to Davis two days ago. Her blood work and liver tests were good so she got her chemo. She’s really hanging in. Seems happy, hungry and busy. The only two issues we’ve been having is that her coat has gotten quite thin and the increased dose of prednisone she’s taking has caused her to become hyper anxious. But my regular vet told us recently that she’s the longest surviving cancer patient he’s seen in his practice! 

We couldn’t find her sweater for a while and I wanted her to wear one because it’s been very cold here. And our heater died (finally repaired, after six weeks!) Finally found one in the petsmart where my daughter works. She looks quite wonderful I think. 

Hope you are all well and enjoying the holidays.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bella is doing well.
Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## jennretz

So good to hear that Bella continues to do well 

Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, she's adorable in her sweater! She's an amazing girl! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Bella has done amazingly well . 
Merry Christmas to you, Bella, and Tucker.


----------



## Karen519

So happy Bella is doing well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## OutWest

Hello all. We had a lovely Christmas here. My sister and her children (both grown) came. We had a great dinner and visit. Bella got lots of attention and love, and brought people her “babies” (stuffed animals) to everyone’s delight. Her coat has gotten quite thin—it feels like most of the undercoat is gone, leaving the stiffer outer coat. It’s been unseasonably warm here (I think the wet weather passed us by and went to the East Coast) so she’s been pretty comfie.

Best wishes to all for a very Happy New Year. Bella sends her thanks for all your support. :x

In the picture, you can see Bella with my niece and nephew in the sunlight. They were throwing the ball for Tucker. Bella has her Christmas sweater on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear you had a good Christmas with family. 

Best wishes to you all in the New Year.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

So glad you had a wonderful Christmas with Bella and your family!
Wishing you a Happy 2018! Love the picture of Bella in the sunlight!


----------



## SandyK

So glad Bella enjoyed Christmas with family!! Hope you had a wonderful New Year as well:grin2:


----------



## swishywagga

Really pleased to hear that Bella had a good Christmas with you all. Happy New Year!.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Just checking in on the kids!


----------



## OutWest

We had a scare last week, right after New Years. Almost two years to the day that we heard from the vet that she has lymphoma. I patted Bella’s neck and felt lumps—huge lumps. I got her in to the doctors in about two days. They said the lymphoma had returned, indicating the current chemo med was no longer helping her. They gave her a shot that seriously reduced the swelling. I’ve been giving her antidiarrheal, anti-nausea, prednisone, etc. etc. she responded well to the shot. We head to Davis to orrow to start a new and different chemo. As sad as it makes me, this may be the last round of treatments for her. If the new chemo allows her to relapse quickly, I think that will be her body saying it’s just not going to respond anymore. 

Here’s hoping the new chemo mixture works for a while. 

XXXXOOOO


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you and Bella. You have done such a great job of fighting for her and it’s amazing she has continued to do as well as she has for as long as she has. Not everyone would have done all that you have done; always with her best interest at heart. Keeping you and Bella in my prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Fingers and paws crossed that the new chemo will help!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Praying for sweet Bella and you!


----------



## rooroch

So sorry to read this. I do hope the new treatment will help. You have done such a fantastic job with all her treatments and giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## KKaren

Just thinking about Bella and you tonight, sending love, our prayers, and hugs.


----------



## SandyK

Hoping new meds work for Bella!!


----------



## jennretz

Sending love to Bella....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to Bella..


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking if you and Bella......hugs.....


----------



## OutWest

We are off to Davis tomorrow. I will post afterward. I don’t think the new chemo agent is helping much. Her lymph nodes are enlarged and she’s tired a lot. Her appetite is off and on. But we’re not done yet...


----------



## swishywagga

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts!.


----------



## jennretz

Hoping for a good visit. Hugs to Bella.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Praying for a good visit. Hugs and kisses to you and Bella!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sending good thoughts for you and Bella today.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Checking in on Bella.


----------



## OutWest

Well I don’t have good news to report. The doctor at Davis didn’t think the medicine we gave Bella three weeks ago had done much. I agreed. So we started her on another chemo agent. She’s been listless and unhappy since. Today I took her to our local vet for a measuring of her neck glands. Not much change there. They gave her an IV and we’re taking her back tomorrow for more. She perked up pretty well after the fluids and the cerenia injection. She ate a bit of dinner tonight. But her quality of life is not great and she sleeps most of the time. My daughter and I think we will probably let her fly away soon. Sweet Bella Bear. I will miss her but I’m so happy to have had two extra years with her. More soon. 

Picture is her right now....snoozing away.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so sorry that you didn't get better news, keeping you and Bella in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## rooroch

So sorry to read this. As you say, fantastic she and you all got the extra years. Keep strong. Thinking of you.


----------



## jennretz

Keeping you and Bella in my prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Outwest*

Outwest

So sorry the news was not good. I think it's amazing that Bella has done so well these two years.
Give her some hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## cwag

I am sorry too. You have given her the best care possible and she has had such a great life of being well loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry, my thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to read this. You and Bella have fought the good fight. Hugs for you both.


----------



## Ginams

I am so sorry. May the days ahead be filled with lots of cuddles and peace for you. You both have put up such an amazing fight.


----------



## KKaren

What wonderful love and care sweet Bella has in your home with you and your daughter. Prayers for comfort and strength for your family.


----------



## SandyK

So sorry new meds did not help Bella. My thoughts are with you during the last part of this journey. Bella has been a fighter through all of this. You and your daughter have given great love and support! Please give Bella extra hugs, kisses and belly scratches from me. Hugs to you also!


----------



## OutWest

*Bella has flown*

Dear all, 

I’m sad to say that we let Bella fly away today. She was doing very poorly and, after some testing, found that it was the lymphoma’s march through her body, not the chemo, that was slowing her down. She was at our vet’s office for IV fluids already today when the vet called to say she was very anemic and her white blood cell count was down. A blood transfusion might have bought her a week at most. So my daughter and I decided to let her go today.

Because we’ve had two years to discuss this day, we had everything planned. We brought her home. We had a site all picked out and my neighbor very kindly dug her grave. We placed her in it wrapped in an old blanket she used to sit on in my car’s back seat with about half of her “babies” or stuffies (she had a LOT  ) all around her. My kind neighbor went and got a bunch of river rocks and made a lovely mound. (Perhaps some lizards will inhabit the rocks—she’d like that!) His mother brought flowers. 

Although I’m very sad and weepy, I feel this was the right time. I didn’t want her to suffer and she seemed so confused about how she was feeling. She didn’t want to eat, didn’t want her belly rubbed, wasn’t greeting us at the door with a baby to offer, etc.

We let Tucker see her and smell her. He went back again and again to do more sniffing before we buried her. At one point he became quite agitated. Right now he’s very quiet. I think he’ll miss her. I’m going to focus or re-socializing him so we can take him places. I’m home all day most days, so he should be good after he adjusts. At some point we will get another pooch. Just not too soon.

I’m typing on my iPad which makes it challenging to upload multiple photos. So tomorrow or the next day I’ll get on my computer and share a handful. In the meantime, here is a sweet pic of her I took this morning, in the sunlight near some wildflowers.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh sweet Bella. You will be so missed and remembered.
You were very wise to send her on her next journey before this one became too difficult.
I will be thinking of you, your daughter, and Tucker.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Bella, sending you a hug across. Run free at the bridge sweet girl, you were loved by many all over the world x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Vika the Golden !

I am so sorry 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry, she was such a beautiful girl with such a wonderful spirit. 
My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## jennretz

Run free sweet Bella. Your journey has been hard fought and you deserve your rest. You will be missed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I am so sad to see this. My thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Ginams

I’m so sorry. May the memories of sweet Bella fill your heart at this time. Love to you, your daughter and Tucker.


----------



## rabernet

I'm so sorry for you and your daughter in your loss. I've followed your brave journey over the past few years. Rest easy now, Bella!


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

I am so very sorry for you and your Daughter! I will always remember Bella
and I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## KKaren

Fly free Bella with your babies. I'm certain there will be many lizards to chase at the bridge. Watch over your family down here and your buddy Tucker because they will be loving you and thinking of you always. Hugs to you Kathleen and to your daughter.


----------



## dgalow

May your beautiful memories of Bella comfort you as you start on the journey of grieving.
Even if you have been mentally preparing for this day, it still hurts like heck to lose a furry family member.
Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayers.

PS Hoping you see lots of lizards on those rocks!!!


----------



## Deborus12

I'm very sad to hear about your Bella. Sending comforting thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I was so sorry to read of Bella's passing. 
The universe has to give a dog such as she a good, stony wall and an abundance of lizards to chase. She will be missed.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry it was already time to say goodbye. I will always remember being part of "Team Bella" :wink2: I am sure she will be chasing lizards! Hugs to you, your daughter and Tucker. RIP sweet Bella...you will be missed!


----------



## rooroch

I was so sad to read this. You made the right decision. How lovely to have such a kind thoughtful neighbour. I am sure the lizards will love the new rocks and it will be a peaceful place for you to sit and watch them and remember sweet Bella.


----------



## goldensmum

So very very sorry for your loss of sweet Bella. I have no words that will help you other than to say that because you loved your girl so much you were able to let her go peacefully to the bridge, where I am sure she will be busy making new friends.

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS, WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO

Run free and fast and sleep softly Bella


----------



## tikiandme

Just reading this, I've followed Bella's story and rooted for her all along the way. I'm so very sorry for your loss. You and your daughter did the bravest thing to let her go. You gave her such a wonderful life. Take care.


----------



## LynnC

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Bella. Wishing you and your daughter comfort at this difficult time. RIP sweet Bella.


----------



## kansas gold

What incredible care you took of your sweet Bella. My thoughts are with you during this very sad time.


----------



## The_Peppercorn

I wish you and Bella all the best! We never have enough time with our beloved pets, and I hope you get more time with her.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

My sincere condolences to you and your daughter. You navigated the cancer journey with hope and determination and gave Bella the best care possible. May your many wonderful memories bring you comfort.


----------



## danoon58

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Sweet, sweet Bella. This thread will live on as a wonderful example of how to navigate the world of canine cancer with utmost respect and care.

RIP Bella


----------



## sirbailey

I am SO very sorry for your loss!
I have followed Bella's saga all along. I hate to call battles with cancer a journey because journeys just seem like so much fun ( although you surely made Bella's life seem fun!)Since the start of all her troubles, I gave up my search for a Golden and now have a lovely Lab named Otis. He will do :>)
I was the caretaker to my husband of 38 yrs who had suffered with his own 11 yr. battle with cancer and finally succumbed last January 2017, while Bella trudged along.
I sometimes compared myself to you as HIS caretaker and hoped I did as good a job! You sought out lizards and water and all the things Bella loved and you sacrificed so much just to make some of the loveliest memories I ever had the pleasure to witness being created. 
Your posts sometimes provided me a sliver of light at the darkest time in my life, as Bella was still trotting along- you were still hopeful.
The story should be a blog, a novel, could be a movie, but unfortunately, it is life as all of those things are so glamorous in comparison. If it became any such tale it might be titled " Loving Bella" rather then Losing Bella.
She will be missed forever.
Thank you for sharing her story.
Sending hugs your way,
Laurie
rancitelli.blogspot.com


----------



## Mausann

I have followed Bella's story too and I want you to know what a wonderful owner you were and you made Bella's life so wonderful and you made that decision to let her fly and be happy at the rainbow bridge. Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------

